# Computerspielsucht: Psychologe befürwortet Sondersteuer für Games



## MaxFalkenstern (10. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Computerspielsucht: Psychologe befürwortet Sondersteuer für Games* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Computerspielsucht: Psychologe befürwortet Sondersteuer für Games


----------



## TheyCallMeSketch (10. Februar 2014)

Sowas kann doch nicht wahr sein -.- Wollen die jetzt auf alles eine Steuer setzen? Erst das Datenvolumen bei der Telekom und jetzt Steuern auf Videospiele? Und sowas wird von Leuten bestimmt die sich null mit diesem Thema auskennen! Klar gibt es süchtige Gamer aber soll man dann wegen diesen die ganzen anderen Hobby-Gamer "abzocken"? Das sind wieder die Leute die denken, Videospiele machen Amokläufer. Wo leben wir eigentlich?! Hoffentlich machen die das nicht in ganz Europa dann kann ich mir die Spiele auch gerne aus Österreich bestellen. Gibt es schon eine Petition dagegen? Würde sie auf jeden Fall direkt unterschreiben!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

> "Wenn ich mich bis zum 16. Geburstag meines Sohnes nicht dafür interessiert habe, was mein Sohn macht, und dann auf einmal denke, jetzt muss ich den Riegel vorschieben, dann funktioniert es nicht", glaubt Lorber.


Er glaubt? Das ist ein absoluter Fakt. Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmermehr. 
Der richtige Umgang mit Medien im Ganzen sollte Kindern schon im Kindergartenalter nahegelegt werden. Und in Zeiten, wo Medien nunmal allgegenwärtig sind, ganz besonders. Das trifft nicht nur auf Spiele zu, sondern auch auf TV o.Ä. 

Will man dann vielleicht noch eine Sondersteuer einführen, um TV-süchtigen Kindern und Jugendlichen zu helfen?  So ein scheinheiliger Unfug.

Das einzige, was hilft und vorbeugt, ist von vornherein eine richtige Erziehung. Und wenn Eltern unwissend sind, dann kann man auch in Schulen oder Kitas Aufklärungsseminare veranstalten. Das kostet den Trägern der Einrichtungen und der Kommune deutlich weniger, als wenn man das Kind später ein halbes Jahr oder länger in Therapie schicken muss.


----------



## Emke (10. Februar 2014)

Alle müssen leiden wegen ein paar Süchtigen  erinnert mich an die 99% Demo in South Park


----------



## Antontus (10. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch Alkoholiker, wieso dann keine Alkoholsteuer?


----------



## PhenomTaker (10. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre ja für eine Drogensteuer. Denn es gibt viel zu viele Drogensüchtige und wenn man denen mehr abnimmt, dann wird das ganz bestimmt aufhören! So ist das bei einer Sucht nämlich, mach's einfach teurer und schon löst sich das Problem von alleine.
Aber moment mal... gibt es da nicht etwas bei Alkohol und Zigarretten? Wusste gar nicht, dass es da geholfen hat.


----------



## PhenomTaker (10. Februar 2014)

Na es gibt ja schon eine Alkoholsteuer. Da eine Steuer ja scheinbar das Problem lösen soll, dürfte es folglich also auch keine Alkoholiker geben, also liegst du da falsch, es gibt keine Alkoholiker.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2014)

Antontus schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Alkoholiker, wieso dann keine Alkoholsteuer?


 => Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia


----------



## Mothman (10. Februar 2014)

Steuern auf Alk sollen ja nicht wirklich die Leute zum Aufhören bringen, sondern ganz einfach Geld in die Kassen spülen.
Nen bisschen unglaubwürdig, wenn überall für Alk geworben werden darf und das Zeug trotz Steuer immer noch super-billig und überall zu haben ist.


----------



## PhenomTaker (10. Februar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Steuern auf Alk sollen ja nicht wirklich die Leute zum Aufhören bringen, sondern ganz einfach Geld in die Kassen spülen.
> Nen bisschen unglaubwürdig, wenn überall für Alk geworben werden darf und das Zeug trotz Steuer immer noch super-billig und überall zu haben ist.


 Es ist irrelevant aus welchen Gründen eine Steuer eingeführt wird. Die Auswirkungen sind ja trotzdem die selben. Wenn eine Spielesteuer die Sucht drastisch verringern soll, dann müsste dies auch bei anderen Suchtmitteln mit Steuer der Fall sein, und das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so.


----------



## Vordack (10. Februar 2014)

Heute ist der Steuertag...

Hurenhäuser sollen mehr besteuert werden (Stand in den Medien, hab ich heute morgen gelesen)
jetzt Computerspiele...

Für mich sieht es folgendermaßen aus: Am WE haben hohe Tiere vom Fiskus geplauscht und entschieden daß wir mehr Stuerrn brauchen... und es jetzt umsetzen.

An alle die denken Steuern sollten etwas verhindern sei gesagt daß das absoluter Unsinn ist. Wenn die Politiker wollten dass etwas verhindert wird würden sie es verbieten oder echte Maßnahmen anbieten (Schulungen, Subventionen). Steuern gelten einzig und allein dem Geld dass dahintersteckt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

Es geht auch darum, durch diese "Sondersteuer" Therapien zu finanzieren und nicht darum, durch eine solche Steuer den Konsum von Videogames zu reduzieren und Sucht entgegen zuwirken. Soll heißen: "Wir haben keine Kohle, um Hilfe zu leisten. Also müssen auch die, die nicht betroffen sind, zahlen." So zumindest hab ich das aus dem Text verstanden. Und genau das ist das Problem: Selbst die, die nicht betroffen sind, werden damit zu Betroffenen. Und das ist einfach nicht korrekt. 

Würde Vater Staat an anderen Stellen sparen, gäbe es auch wieder Kohle für wichtige Dinge (Bildung, Therapien, Hilfeleistungen usw.).


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Februar 2014)

> Mit diesem Geld könne man Therapieplätze, aber auch die Prävention flächendeckend aufbauen. Wölfing leitet die Ambulanz für Spielsucht am Universitätsklinikum Mainz.


Ich würde auch gerne besser bezahlt werden, bin aber nicht so kackdreist und fordere den Staat auf, das Geld für mich einzutreiben.


----------



## Skaty12 (10. Februar 2014)

Warum keine Sondersteuer für die verdammte Luft die ich atme, oder für RTL?
Ich glaube nicht, dass die, die süchtig sind, sich von 5 oder von mir aus 10 Euro vom zocken abhalten lassen. Funktioniert ja genauso beschis*** beim Alkohol oder Zigaretten. Es rauchen mit Sicherheit nicht bemerkenswert weniger Leute, wenn sie anstatt 4,50€ 5,-€ zahlen müssen.

Außerdem: Wer ist süchtig? Wer macht das, weil es sein Hobby ist und wer zockt mal gelegentlich eine Runde Freunden? Werde ich da bald bei Steam überwacht und bekomme eine Benachrichtigung, dass ich, wenn ich noch 1 Stunde spielen will, 2,50€ zahlen muss?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

Vermutlich kennt dieser Fachmann halt viele Fälle aus SEINER Praxis und überbewertet die allgemeine Gefahr massiv. Denn dass Teenies und junge Erwachsene sich teilweise mit einer Sache extrem intensiv, fast suchtartig beschäftigen, ist völlig normal. Da hätte man vor 30 Jahren, als PCs in nur wenigen Haushalten standen, ebenso zB Schallplatten und Hifi-Komponenten mit einer Suchtsteuer belegen müssen. Oder Anfang des 20-Jahrhunderts Zinnsoldaten


----------



## mwd222 (10. Februar 2014)

dann kauft man halt keine Spiele in Deutschland, sondern nur noch per Import - dann umgeht man auch diese teilweise besch*** geschnitten Spielen oder die teilweise unmögliche Lokalisierung!


----------



## McTrevor (10. Februar 2014)

Leute, kommt mal runter. Der Typ leitet die Ambulanz für Spielsüchtige. Dem zu unterstellen, dass er keine Ahnung hat, wovon er spricht ist dann doch recht gewagt. Und die Steuer soll keineswegs den Verkauf von Videospielen eindämmen, sondern zur Finanzierung von Therapie und Prävention dienen. Im Bereich Alkohol und Rauchen haben sich diverse Präventionskampagnen auch als durchaus erfolgreich erwiesen. 

Spielsucht ist zwar nicht nicht direkt so gesundheitsschädlich wie Rauchen oder Alkohol, aber indirekt durchaus auch ein gesundheitliches Problem durch den damit einhergehenden ungesunden Lebenswandel und die sozialen Probleme (bis hin zu Scheidungen und Jobverlust, daraus resultierend Depressionen und schlimmeres). Eine betreffende Steuer um soche Kampagnen zu finanzieren würde meiner bescheidenen Schätzung nach vielleicht 50 Cent bis drei Euro pro Vollpreistitel ausmachen. Das bringt wohl kaum jemanden hier um, würde allerdings vielleicht das ein oder andere versaute Leben verhindern. Also nicht direkt instinktiv los schreien, weil es so aussieht, dass man dem missverstandenen Gamer hier wieder ans Leder will.

Direkt so kommen wird das ganze eh nicht, da eine Steuer nicht zweckgebunden sein darf meiner Kenntnis nach.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2014)

Die Frage beim Thema Sucht und Computer ist doch immer, sind die Leute wirklich süchtig? In der heutigen Zeit verbringt man eben sehr viel Zeit am PC. Entweder beruflich oder man surft im Internet oder man zockt was. Ich verbringe z.B. auch sehr viel Zeit am PC, kann auch mal den ganzen Tag zocken, trotzdem würde ich mich nicht als süchtig bezeichnen, denn sobald der PC aus ist, ist das Thema abgehakt und man denkt gar nicht mehr daran. Wenn ich aber so manch' Studie gesehen habe, in der es dann hieß, wenn jemand 20+ Stunden pro Woche zockt, dann sei er süchtig oder suchtgefährdend. Das halte ich dann für Quatsch.
Allerdings gibt es auch wirklich Süchtige, das will ich nicht bestreiten. Die dann vor lauter zocken vergessen zu essen oder zu trinken und gar nicht mehr pennen. Denen muss dann wirklich geholfen werden. Aber braucht man dafür wirklich eine Sondersteuer? Was würde das für die Allgemeinheit bedeuten? Würden Spiele dann teurer werden? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Gamer-Sven (10. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich richtig, dass Spielsucht behandelt wird. Es gibt Gamer, die von sich behaupten, sie seien süchtig. Das Problem ist, dass Computerspielsucht noch nicht als anerkannte Krankheit gilt, im Gegensatz zu stofflichen Süchten bei Drogen.

Man kann dann genau so gut darüber diskutieren, ob es auch eine Fett und/oder Zuckersteuer geben sollte, denn dies versursacht ja auch immense volkswirtschaftliche und gesundheitliche Schäden. (Gewinnspanne McDonalds & Co.?)

Ob man nun das über die Steuer oder über Krankenkassenbeiträge ennimmt wird zu diskutieren sein.

Also grundsätzlich wäre der wichtigste 1. Schritt, dass man Computersucht in den Behandlungskatalog von Krankenkassen aufnimmt, damit sich Süchtige auf Kassenkosten auch behandeln lassen können. Solange nicht mal die Krankheit offiziell anerkannt ist, machen Steuern und Abgaben darauf erst mal keinen Sinn. Aber ich glaube die Anerkennung wird kommen. 

Das sage ich als jemand, der seit der Grundschule regelmäßig zockt.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> => Alkoholbesteuerung – Wikipedia



Das hilft nix. Da hat damals noch nicht einmal das strikte Alkoholverbot geholfen (Prohibition). Ganz im Gegenteil. Das war die Ära, die die Mafia erst groß gemacht hat und zu solchen einflußreichen Personen wie Al Capone, Lucky Luchiano und Co. führte. Und diesen Personenkreis zu Einfluß und finanziellem Background verhalf. Und zum organisierten Vertrieb, der dann auch kurzerhand für die Drogen (Heroin) mit verwendet wurde und erst diese Strukturen ermöglichte.

Die Prohibition ist das Paradebeispiel für eine gesetzliche Regulierung die genau das Gegenteil erreichte, was sie erreichen wollte und die Lage noch verschlimmerte und aus kleinen, anfangs relativ unorganisierten Banden die Mafia erwachsen ließ.

Und so einen Pfiffi über Dinge urteilen zu lassen wie Computerspiele ist genauso hirnrissig, wie einen katholischen Bischof zur Sexaufklärung einzusetzen.


----------



## Mothman (10. Februar 2014)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Es ist irrelevant aus welchen Gründen eine Steuer eingeführt wird. Die Auswirkungen sind ja trotzdem die selben. Wenn eine Spielesteuer die Sucht drastisch verringern soll, dann müsste dies auch bei anderen Suchtmitteln mit Steuer der Fall sein, und das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so.


 Häh? Du schreibst die Auswirkungen sind die selben, aber es gibt garkeine Auswirkungen?!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal runter. Der Typ leitet die Ambulanz für Spielsüchtige. Dem zu unterstellen, dass er keine Ahnung hat, wovon er spricht ist dann doch recht gewagt.


 "Keine Ahnung" wäre übertrieben und rein FACHLICH auch falsch. Aber gerade WEIL er eine Ambulanz leitet, sieht er natürlich ständig und ausschließlich die krassen Fälle. Eine Steuer aber würde ALLE betreffen, auch wenn es relativ gesehen nur ganz wenige "Süchtige" gibt. Seine Sicht auf die Dinge ist nun mal keinesfalls objektiv.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2014)

Er meinte sicher, daß sich an der Anzahl der Süchtigen ob mit oder ohne Steuer nichts signifikant ändern wird. Was sich aber ändern wird sind die Umsätze der Publisher, weil die Leute die gern mal spielen aber nicht süchtig sind, weniger Games kaufen. Und ob daß dann zielführend ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Atuan (10. Februar 2014)

Finde ich Banane. Viel eher sollte man langsam mal eine Kindersteuer einführen. Damit lassen sich dann Kampagnen finanzieren, in denen Eltern aufgeklärt werden, wie man sich um die eigenen Kinder kümmert. Dann braucht man auch keine Steuer auf Spiele oder Alkopops und muss Tankstellen auch nicht mehr verbieten, nach 22 Uhr (oder ab wieviel Uhr war das?) noch Alkohol zu verkaufen... Die Kindersteuer kann man dann immer für das aktuelle Lieblingsthema verschwenden (Komasaufen, Legal Highs, Cyber-Mobbing, Jugendschutz im Internet, Sexting, Computersucht, etc.), oder eben dafür (wenn mal gerade nichts ansteht), den Eltern zu erklären, welche Verantwortung ein Kind bedeutet. Dabei werden dann auch nicht diejenigen zur Kasse gebeten, die mit dem ganzen Käse nichts am Hut haben, sondern einfach nur zocken, hin und wieder mit Freunden ein Bierchen trinken, stinknormal durchs Netz surfen, und so weiter. Dumm nur: Es ist nicht sonderlich populär, Eltern finanziell zu belasten.

Nein, ich denke wirklich, dass man eher Eltern über ihre Verantwortung aufklären sollte, als alle paar Monate ein neues "Problem" anzugehen. Wenn der 14-jährige Jeremy Pascal nämlich von morgens bis abends nur vor seiner Playstation hängt, hat der Bengel ganz andere Probleme, als eine "Computerspielsucht". Nimm ihm die Playstation und er hängt non-stop vor der Glotze. Nimm ihm die Glotze und er schüttelt acht Stunden täglich die Palme. Nimm ihm die... ähm...ihr wisst schon und er geht aus Langeweile kiffen. Vielleicht einfach mal zum Psychologen gehen und schauen, ob das Kind nicht unter Depressionen leidet. Auf jeden Fall aber mal von alleine aktiv werden, wenn das Kind den ganzen Tag in der Ecke hängt und sich (mit Ausnahme der Finger am Controller) nicht mehr rührt. Ganz ohne das der Staat einen 30-sekündigen Aufklärungsspot vor den Nachrichten platziert.

Ne, ich komme da nicht drüber weg... Man lasse sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen! Da hocken die Bälger nur noch vorm PC/der Konsole und unsere Eierköpfe haben nichts besseres zu tun, als über Therapiemöglichkeiten nachzudenken. Anstatt den Eltern mal ein paar gescheite Schellen zu geben, damit sie mal wach werden. Was geht denn da ab? Ich bekomme doch mit, wenn mein Kind den ganzen Tag nur daddelt. Ich bekomme doch mit, wenn es jedes Wochenende sturzbetrunken nachts um 3, 4 Uhr nach Hause kommt. Ich bekomme doch mit, wenn es nicht mehr vor die Tür oder in die Schule will. Scheiße, was setzt man Bälger in die Welt, wenn man sich nicht einen Millimeter um sie kümmert? Ehrlich...


----------



## Mothman (10. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Er meinte sicher, daß sich an der Anzahl der Süchtigen ob mit oder ohne Steuer nichts signifikant ändern wird. Was sich aber ändern wird sind die Umsätze der Publisher, weil die Leute die gern mal spielen aber nicht süchtig sind, weniger Games kaufen. Und ob daß dann zielführend ist wage ich noch zu bezweifeln.


Ja, aber gerade deshalb ist es doch nicht egal, mit welcher Begründung eine Steuer eingeführt wird.


----------



## Gamer-Sven (10. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hilft nix. Da hat damals noch nicht einmal das strikte Alkoholverbot geholfen (Prohibition). Ganz im Gegenteil. Das war die Ära, die die Mafia erst groß gemacht hat und zu solchen einflußreichen Personen wie Al Capone, Lucky Luchiano und Co. führte. Und diesen Personenkreis zu Einfluß und finanziellem Background verhalf. Und zum organisierten Vertrieb, der dann auch kurzerhand für die Drogen (Heroin) mit verwendet wurde und erst diese Strukturen ermöglichte.
> 
> Die Prohibition ist das Paradebeispiel für eine gesetzliche Regulierung die genau das Gegenteil erreichte, was sie erreichen wollte und die Lage noch verschlimmerte und aus kleinen, anfangs relativ unorganisierten Banden die Mafia erwachsen ließ.
> 
> Und so einen Pfiffi über Dinge urteilen zu lassen wie Computerspiele ist genauso hirnrissig, wie einen katholischen Bischof zur Sexaufklärung einzusetzen.


 Besteuerung und Prohibition kannst du nicht in einen Topf schmeißen!!!
Niemand will Daddeln verbieten!!!
Aber auch teure Zigaretten und Alkohol durch höhere Steuern hilft evtl., dass man bewußter konsumiert. und langfristig wird es manchem einfach zu teuer.
Man sollte zusätzlich aber nochmal über Werbeverbote nachdenken. Die und die Einschränkungen beim Rauchen in öffentlichen EInrichtungen haben bei Zigaretten nachweislich geholfen, dass weniger Jugendliche mit dem Rauchen anfangen.

Und Aufklärungskampagnen sind auch wirksam und sollten über Abgaben finanziert werden!


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2014)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal runter. Der Typ leitet die Ambulanz für Spielsüchtige. Dem zu unterstellen, dass er keine Ahnung hat, wovon er spricht ist dann doch recht gewagt. Und die Steuer soll keineswegs den Verkauf von Videospielen eindämmen, sondern zur Finanzierung von Therapie und Prävention dienen. Im Bereich Alkohol und Rauchen haben sich diverse Präventionskampagnen auch als durchaus erfolgreich erwiesen.
> 
> McTrevor



Er hat Ahnung von seinem Gebiet. Aber zu unterstellen, weil er es vielleicht mit 400 oder 500 Süchtigen zu tun hat, daß Spielen per se süchtig macht (bei zig ,Mio verkauften Spielen zuzüglich Gratiszugaben zu BS wie Spider Solitär und Co.) ist imho vollkommener Blödsinn. Stichwort: Relation. Nur weil manche an Leim schnüffeln ist z.B. Leim keine Droge. Das wäre aber eine ähnliche Schlußfolgerung wie die der Typ da zieht.

Er hat nichts weiter als Scheuklappen dran und ihm fehlt der Blick fürs Ganze. Der Blick für Relationen und die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen die er mit so einer Forderung (sollte diese durchgesetzt werden) heraufbeschwört.


----------



## SpieleKing (10. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es mehr als übertrieben.
Man kann zwar Kampanien gegen Spielesucht machen, aber genau wie bei einer anderen Sucht, bekämpft es nicht das haupt Problem, sondern es gibt nur eine verlagerung zu anderen süchten.
Meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach liegt es an den Familien selbst und der Gesellschaft.
Viele die im Computer bereich süchtig sind, sind welche die gemobbt, ausgeschlossen oder in ihrer Familie keine liebe bekommen.
Ihnen fehlt einfach die annerkennung oder die geborgenheit und genau das bekommen sie in Videospielen. 
Dort ist niemand ein kleiner Fisch, sondern jeder ist der Held in seiner eigenen Geschichte.
Um das Problem zu bekämpfen, muss man diese Gesellschaft die vorherrscht verändern!!!


----------



## McTrevor (10. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "Keine Ahnung" wäre übertrieben und rein FACHLICH auch falsch. Aber gerade WEIL er eine Ambulanz leitet, sieht er natürlich ständig und ausschließlich die krassen Fälle. Eine Steuer aber würde ALLE betreffen, auch wenn es relativ gesehen nur ganz wenige "Süchtige" gibt. Seine Sicht auf die Dinge ist nun mal keinesfalls objektiv.


 
Die Steuer ist ja auch nicht als Strafe gedacht. Es geht darum, Mittel aufzubringen, um das gesellschaftliche Problem der Spielsucht in den Griff zu bekommen. Die Süchtigen alleine können solche Kampagnen zur Suchtprävention ganz sicher nicht finanzieren. Jeder der sagt, dass man verhindern soll, dass mehr Leute wirklich spielsüchtig werden, muss entsprechende Maßnahmen auch irgendwie finanzieren. Nur die Süchtigen können das nicht und da diese bereits betroffen sind kommt eine Prävention für sie eh zu spät. Das wäre also eigentlich die ganz falsche Ecke, wenn man danach geht. Wenn man es aus dem normalen Haushalt finanziert, zahlen es dann komplett alle, egal ob Zocker oder nicht. Klingt irgendwie noch unfairer, als wenn man es auf die Spiele aufschlägt. Findest du nicht?

Und wie gesagt, eine Steuer darf im allgemeinen nicht zweckgebunden sein. Insofern ist eine solche direkte Umsetzung eh nicht zu erwarten oder gar zu befürchten. 

Jeder der sagt, er will nicht mehr an Steuern bezahlen, als er derzeit zahlt (egal ob für Spiele oder anderes), sagt im Prinzip, dass ihm die paar Süchtigen im Jahr, die sich damit ihr Leben ruinieren, ihm am Arsch vorbei gehen. Das ist eine durchaus legitime Haltung, sollte dann aber auch so vertreten werden. Der Typ leitet die Ambulanz um den Leuten zu helfen und möchte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man hier gesellschaftlich gegen diesen Trend steuern sollte und hier regen sich alle auf, dass sie demnächst dann vielleicht ein Euro mehr pro Spiel zahlen müssen und wie unfair das alles ist...

Meine Fresse...

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## spitfirepg (10. Februar 2014)

Soll ja wirklich Süchtige geben, aber da hilft keine Steuer. Die hilft auch den Rauchern nicht und noch weniger hält es sie davon ab. 

Der Staat versucht nur mehr aus diesem Markt rauszuholen. 

Es fällt schwer diesen Psychologen ernst zu nehmen, wenn diese Steuern direkt mitunter seiner Finanzierung etc. dienen....


----------



## Astorek (10. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber zu unterstellen, weil er es vielleicht mit 400 oder 500 Süchtigen zu tun hat, daß Spielen per se süchtig macht[...]


Ich sehe keinen Hinweis, wo er das macht - oder kann ich nicht lesen?

Er will die Spiele nicht per se verbieten oder den Konsumenten pauschal Tötungsabsichten oder Abstumpfungserscheinungen unterstellen. Ich vermute einfach mal: Hätte er das gemacht, würde die Überschrift im Artikel ganz anders aussehen^^.

Aber es gibt nunmal auch Menschen, die mit ihrem Leben nicht zurechtkommen und, statt sich irgendwie Hilfe zu suchen, lieber vor virtuellen Welten (NUR vor virtuellen Welten) versauern. Man wird nicht süchtig, wenn man das Gefühl hat, dass man in der Welt "da draußen" etwas verpasst. Was ich damit sagen will: Sucht, egal ob in Alkohol oder Videospiele, entstehen NICHT deshalb, weil sie allgegenwärtig verlockend sind und ein paar Leute dem einfach nicht widerstehen können (wer dennoch so denkt, dem unterstelle ich, von Suchtproblematiken nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben). Sondern weil ein Süchtiger in Relation zur Sucht keinen Sinn mehr in seinem sonstigen Leben sieht.

Unabhängig davon finde ich die Idee der Besteuerung auch nicht so pralle, so ist es ja nicht^^. Aber dass eine grundsätzliche Problematik da ist, lässt sich nicht leugnen - man braucht nur in China mit ihrem Starcraft-Wahn anschauen, die mit Leuten zu tun haben, die sich mit Windeln vorm PC hocken und nach tagelanger Spielzeit einfach vorm Rechner, ernsthaft, sterben...

Ich halte selbst die ganzen Vorurteile der Marke "Killerspieler" für bescheuert, einzig beim Suchtgedanken muss ich allerdings auch als Gamer zugeben, dass da eine Gefahr herrscht...


----------



## Vordack (10. Februar 2014)

mwd222 schrieb:


> dann kauft man halt keine Spiele in Deutschland, sondern nur noch per Import - dann umgeht man auch diese teilweise besch*** geschnitten Spielen oder die teilweise unmögliche Lokalisierung!


 
...und genau das ist es was die Politiker nicht kapieren. Nur weil eine höhere Zahl vor dem % Zeichen steht bedeutet nicht daß der Eurowert dahinter auch absolut höher ist. Schön zu sehen bei den Tabakgeldern der letzen Jahre die in unsere Staatskassen geflossen sind (meine ich gelesen zu haben).

Das blöde ist nur, auf einmal nehmen die Politiker nicht nur nicht mehr ihre "Spielesteuer" nicht ein, sondern durch ihre neue Steeur verzichten sie auch auf die komplette Mehrwertsteuer des Spiels. Also ging der Schuss aber voll nach hinten los.


----------



## Elvis3000 (10. Februar 2014)

@ astorek

du hast alles gesagt.....


----------



## Kwengie (10. Februar 2014)

haben wir etwa schon den 1. April?


----------



## Phoenixrl (10. Februar 2014)

Ah Leute ich glaube ihr habt es falsch verstanden was der Herr Psychologe will

Psychologe will steuern auf Spiele --> Staat kassiert Spielesteuer ---> 30% des Geldes werden für Therapien zur Verfügung gestellt Rest geht nach Griechenland und in die Kasse der Politiker ---> Psychologe bekommt neue Kunden da dieses nun vom Staat unterstützt wird und verdient eine Menge Asche. 

Das ist was der Psychologe will: GELD!! Den juckt es doch garnicht was mit den Jugendlichen ist. Als ich beim Psychologen war wegen MPU hat mich das 75€ die Stunde gekostet, will nicht wissen was es inzwischen kostet.


----------



## Triplezer0 (10. Februar 2014)

Klar, gleichzeitig als eines der wenigen länder der welt computerspiele verteufeln und verstümmeln aber gleichzeitig auch noch extra besteuern.

Seems legit.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Februar 2014)

Gamer-Sven schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und Aufklärungskampagnen sind auch wirksam und sollten über Abgaben finanziert werden!



In diesem Falle muß ich Dir widersprechen, denn die beste Aufklärung findet in diesem Fall meiner Meinung *immer noch* in der Familie statt.
Schließlich könnte das Thema des Suchpotentials auch in der Schule behandelt werden. Zu meiner Zeit wurde jedenfalls nicht darüber gesprochen, soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann.

Bei Rauchern sieht dies allerdings anders aus, da auch ältere Menschen (kein Vormund wie Eltern) rauchen und Vorbilder für unsere Jugend sind.


----------



## Phone (10. Februar 2014)

Allein bei der Überschrift interessiert mich der Inhalt des Textes nicht mehr die Bohne.
Ich würde stumpf sagen, nur weil sich irgend einer nicht unter Kontrolle hat zahle ich nicht...
Dann können wir pauschal ne Unfallsteuer und ne Gefängnissteuer einführen. 
Oder ne Facebooksteuer...


----------



## Vordack (10. Februar 2014)

Meine Konsequenzen sind ganz einfach. PC-Spiele nicht mehr in Deutschland einkaufen.

Blöd wird es nur wenn ich keine Steam Games mehr einkaufen kann da die auch teurer sind wenn man sie in der BRD einkauft und mit Steam ist es ja "riskant" mit ner anderen IP reinzugehen.

Dann eben nur noch Steam Rabbattaktionen.


----------



## Wamboland (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin für eine Bullshit Steuer. Politiker belasten das Volk mit zu viel Bullshit. Das sollte besteuert werden. 

Steuer auf Spiele, gerne. Dann aber bitte auch ungeschnittene Spiele für Erwachsene. Dann können wir darüber reden.


----------



## Vordack (10. Februar 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Bullshit Steuer. Politiker belasten das Volk mit zu viel Bullshit. Das sollte besteuert werden.



Das Problem ist, wir Deutschen stehen auf Bullshit!

Wie sonst erklärst Du Dir...

...welche Parteien das Volk wählt
daß BILD (mMn) immer noch die meistverkaufte TZ in der BRD ist
den Erfolg der "Serien" wie GZSZ, DSDS, Aus dem... in den..., und was es sonst noch so gibt

die Liste könnte man noch beliebig fortführen, aber was einst das Land der Dichter und Denker war ist schon lange etwas eher Gegenteiliges  geworden...


----------



## simba572 (10. Februar 2014)

Gamer-Sven schrieb:


> Ich finde es grundsätzlich richtig, dass Spielsucht behandelt wird. Es gibt Gamer, die von sich behaupten, sie seien süchtig. Das Problem ist, dass Computerspielsucht noch nicht als anerkannte Krankheit gilt, im Gegensatz zu stofflichen Süchten bei Drogen.
> 
> Man kann dann genau so gut darüber diskutieren, ob es auch eine Fett und/oder Zuckersteuer geben sollte, denn dies versursacht ja auch immense volkswirtschaftliche und gesundheitliche Schäden. (Gewinnspanne McDonalds & Co.?)
> 
> ...


 
eine sucht ist keine krankheit.. oder bekommst du davon schnupfen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> In diesem Falle muß ich Dir widersprechen, denn die beste Aufklärung findet in diesem Fall meiner Meinung *immer noch* in der Familie statt.
> Schließlich könnte das Thema des Suchpotentials auch in der Schule behandelt werden. Zu meiner Zeit wurde jedenfalls nicht darüber gesprochen, soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann.
> 
> Bei Rauchern sieht dies allerdings anders aus, da auch ältere Menschen (kein Vormund wie Eltern) rauchen und Vorbilder für unsere Jugend sind.


 Ich weiß nicht, wie alt du bist. Vermutlich schon älter als 25.  
Über das Thema Sucht wird in der Schule durchaus gesprochen. Allerdings kaum mehr als oberflächlich und leider auch nicht mit der nötigen Dringlichkeit. Meiner Meinung nach ist es erstmal egal, wo die Aufklärung stattfindet. Wichtig ist, dass sie überhaupt stattfindet und das auch mit der nötigen Ehrlichkeit und Dringlichkeit. Ein Elternabend in der Schule mit dem Thema Medienkompetenz? Unterrichtsfach "Medienkompetenz"? Auch die Fächer Ethik und Sozialkunde bieten sich da wunderbar an, um Jugendlichen und Kindern Medienkompetenz näher zu bringen. Aufklärung kann Sucht und andere Gefahren definitiv vorbeugen. Aber Medien im allgemeinen werden trotz ihrer Allgegenwärtigkeit immernoch viel zu stiefmütterlich behandelt. 

Letztendlich aber hast du doch Recht: Es fängt zu allererst in der Familie an.


----------



## mlorber (10. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es fängt zu allererst in der Familie an.


 
Das ist sicherlich was Wahres dran. Meine Gedanken zu dem Thema findet ihr hier (konnte nicht alles in dem Spiegel-Gespräch unterbringen): Spiegel-Streitgespräch: Thesen zum Thema Computerspiele und Sucht | Electronic Arts | EA Blog


----------



## Chronik (10. Februar 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> eine sucht ist keine krankheit.. oder bekommst du davon schnupfen?


 Ach nee ... und was ist wenn du Husten hast oder eine Angina. Bist du da auch nicht krank 
Eine Sucht ist eine Krankheit. Oder willst du mir/uns damit sagen das Kettenraucher oder stark Alkoholabhängige (oder schlicht Schäufer) nicht vorzeitig an Krebs sterben können?

Zum Thema:
Von mir aus können alle Games die keine CD/DVD/BD brauchen, die man in Social Networks (Fratzenbuch, ect. pp.) und in dem man Echt-Geld für Items kaufen kann/muss gerne eine Sondersteuer bekommen. Ist mir nur recht, das endlich mal diese free2play/pay2win/... (und was es da sonst noch so gibt) Hype endet


----------



## FinalDJs (10. Februar 2014)

So ein Spacken. Aber wir Deutschen sind zum grössten Teil durch die Massenmedien, die Politik ect. sowieso schon verblödet und ich verwette meinen Arsch wenn so eine Steuer kommt würden wir Sie auch bezahlen! Es ist nurnoch zum kotzen....soll er doch seine Kohle in das Programm stecken oder die GEMA oder GEZ das eingezahlte Geld dafür nehmen. Wenn ich mir überlege das fast eine Million für die Erneuerung eines Logos eines öffentlich rechtlichen Senders ausgegeben wird kann ich nurnoch lachen. Wann begreifen es die Leute endlich...wir werden nur verarscht und abgezockt! Das sind Ideen von Leuten die sich nur eine einseitige Meinung bilden weil sie sich wahrscheinlich aufgrunde ihres Jobs in einer Spirale der Verzweiflung befinden, warum sonst sollten man so einen Schwachsinn fordern?! Für alles und jeden sollen wir bezahlen...ich bins einfach leid.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> eine sucht ist keine krankheit.. oder bekommst du davon schnupfen?


 Natürlich ist Sucht eine Krankheit. Was soll eine Sucht denn sonst sein? Krank kann man auf körperlicher, seelischer und sozialer Ebene sein. Und im Fall einer Sucht kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Mensch auf allen drei besagten Ebenen krank ist.



mlorber schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich was Wahres dran. Meine  Gedanken zu dem Thema findet ihr hier (konnte nicht alles in dem  Spiegel-Gespräch unterbringen):  Spiegel-Streitgespräch:  Thesen zum Thema Computerspiele und Sucht | Electronic Arts | EA  Blog


 Es ist so. Erziehung fängt an, sobald das Kind geboren wurde. Und Medienkompetenz ist auch da schon ein Begriff. Ein Kind muss immerhin nicht erst bewusst wahrnehmen, dass da etwas konkretes im TV läuft oder so (mal als Beispiel). Es reicht schon, dass da überhaupt was rum flimmert. Und das ist für ein Säugling und Kleinkind schon eine totale Reizüberflutung. Zumindest auf Dauer. Deshalb gilt: Für ein Kind nicht mehr als 30 Minuten am Tag TV. ^^ Am besten auch nicht jeden Tag. Und bei Videospielen sollte man es genauso handhaben. Und das geht schließlich so weit, dass sich Eltern auch darüber Gedanken machen müssen, WAS ihr Kind schaut oder in diesem Fall für Spiele spielt.

Und wenn die Eltern sich nicht sicher sind, dann müssen sie sich eben informieren. Und diese Aufklärung sollte meiner Meinung nach schon in der Kita anfangen. Zumindest für die Eltern. In der Schule das gleiche für die Schüler.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Februar 2014)

@Red:
das ist schon lange her, als ich die Schulbank drückte.
Jedenfalls bemängelte ich, daß solche Themen in meiner Schulzeit nicht bzw. nur sehr kurz angegangen sind, wenn überhaupt.
... und dabei soll die Schule doch auch auf das Leben vorbereiten und nicht nur, wie man korrekt schreibt, rechnet oder Englisch redet.
(zu meiner Zeit gab es diese Amokläufe an Schulen gar nicht bzw. man hat dies totgeschwiegen.)


----------



## simba572 (10. Februar 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ach nee ... und was ist wenn du Husten hast oder eine Angina. Bist du da auch nicht krank
> Eine Sucht ist eine Krankheit. Oder willst du mir/uns damit sagen das Kettenraucher oder stark Alkoholabhängige (oder schlicht Schäufer) nicht vorzeitig an Krebs sterben können?


 
dann ist krebs die krankheit, ich will jetzt auch keine großartige diskussion darüber. es gibt eine gute south park folge mit randy als alki :d


----------



## DerBloP (10. Februar 2014)

Ich zahle schon die GEZ-Steuer für die Hirnkranken TV Süchtlinge...


----------



## Folmion (10. Februar 2014)

simba572 schrieb:


> dann ist krebs die krankheit, ich will jetzt auch keine großartige diskussion darüber. es gibt eine gute south park folge mit randy als alki :d


 Das muss man nicht diskutieren, da es definiert ist: Sucht ist eine Krankheit.


----------



## LSDSteven (10. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum, durch diese "Sondersteuer" Therapien zu finanzieren...



So wie die LKW-Maut zur Sanierung der Straßen benutzt wird...


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Februar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich zahle schon die GEZ-Steuer für die Hirnkranken TV Süchtlinge...


Ich glaube die "Hirnkranken TV Süchtlinge" schauen lieber die Privaten, die haben von deiner GEZ nix, da musst du vielleicht noch mal extra zahlen oder mehr Werbung schauen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

LSDSteven schrieb:


> So wie die LKW-Maut zur Sanierung der Straßen benutzt wird...


 Ich sagte nicht, dass es der Wahrheit entspricht, was der Mann da quatscht. ^^


----------



## Datamind (10. Februar 2014)

Hier geht es wie immer nicht darum den Süchtigen zu helfen, zumindest ist die Planung da (mehr aber auch noch nicht).

Aber die Spieler sind reich und geben ehhh unmengen von Geld in unnütze Spiele aus. Eine Steuer kann da manchmal gar nicht hoch genug sein *fg* Die Spieleindustrie hat ja vorgemacht, bei den Gamern ist noch jede Menge zu holen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und unterstelle der Mehrheit hier, dass sie das entsprechende Interview im Spiegel nicht gelesen hat 

Dann würde sich nämlich schnell ein etwas anderes Bild ergeben. Im Grunde ist es ein langweiliges "Streitgespräch". Der EA Mann (huch EA sind ja plötzlich die "Guten"...  ) diskutiert eigentlich auf Augenhöhe mit dem Psychologen. Sie sind sich in vielen Punkten einig, unter anderem auch mit dem, dass es Spieler gibt, die ein Suchtverhalten an den Tag legen und darin, dass nicht jeder der viel spielt gleich als Süchtig klassifiziert werden kann. Der Streit, wenn man es denn so nennen will, dreht sich im Endeffekt darum, wie man dem Problem der tatsächlich süchtigen Spieler begenet, bzw. wie man präventiv dagegen Vorgehen kann. Ebenso Thema ist, wie man mit Jugendlichen umgehen soll, die soviel Spielen, dass nachweislich die Sozialkontakte und die schulischen Leistungen leiden. Der EA Mensch nimmt hier vor allem die Eltern in die Pflicht, während der Psychologe auch ganz richtig einwendet, dass auch elterliche Kontrolle nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt funktioniert und das der EA Mann hier von einem idealen Familienbild ausgeht, dass so nicht immer der Wirklichkeit entspricht. Im Endeffekt kommen die beiden von sich aus auf keine Lösung. Es wird (vom Spiegel) wieder die Studie des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen angeführt, die dem interessierten Spieler ja auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt ist. 
Gegen Ende des Gesprächs, wird vom Spiegel suggestiv untergeschoben, man könnte doch über eine Steuer nachdenken. Dies lehnt der Psychologe nun nicht gleich in Bausch und Bogen ab, während der EA Vertreter das logischer Weise tut.  

Der Gedanke mit der Steuer kommt also nicht von dem bösen bösen Psychologen, sondern er wird ihm vom Spiegel am Ende des Gesprächs im Endeffekt untergeschoben und er lehnt es nicht direkt ab, sondern sagt, dass dies ein Ansatz wäre, den man Prüfen könnte. 

Insgesamt ist der Aufreger an dem ganzen Thema eher, wie die Spiegelredaktion auf das Thema reagiert, dass sie die zumindest fragwürdige Studie des KfN ins Feld führt und vor allem, dass hier mit Suggestivfragen gearbeitet wird. Insgesamt hab ich den leisen Verdacht, dass der Artikel auf einen Leserbrief fußt, den der uns allen bekannte Dr. Pfeiffer im Spiegel veröffentlicht hat, nach dem letzten größeren Spiegel Titel zum Thema Computerspiele. Pfeiffer hat nämlich direkt wieder große Kritik geübt, die Computer- und Videospiele gegeißelt und dem Spiegel Verleugnung vorgeworfen. Wir haben hier also ein außerordentlich schlechtes Stück Journalismus vor uns, nicht den nächsten großen Aufreger zum Thema Computerspiele.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und unterstelle der Mehrheit hier, dass sie das entsprechende Interview im Spiegel nicht gelesen hat
> 
> Dann würde sich nämlich schnell ein etwas anderes Bild ergeben. Im Grunde ist es ein langweiliges "Streitgespräch". Der EA Mann (huch EA sind ja plötzlich die "Guten"...  ) diskutiert eigentlich auf Augenhöhe mit dem Psychologen. Sie sind sich in vielen Punkten einig, unter anderem auch mit dem, dass es Spieler gibt, die ein Suchtverhalten an den Tag legen und darin, dass nicht jeder der viel spielt gleich als Süchtig klassifiziert werden kann. Der Streit, wenn man es denn so nennen will, dreht sich im Endeffekt darum, wie man dem Problem der tatsächlich süchtigen Spieler begenet, bzw. wie man präventiv dagegen Vorgehen kann. Ebenso Thema ist, wie man mit Jugendlichen umgehen soll, die soviel Spielen, dass nachweislich die Sozialkontakte und die schulischen Leistungen leiden. Der EA Mensch nimmt hier vor allem die Eltern in die Pflicht, während der Psychologe auch ganz richtig einwendet, dass auch elterliche Kontrolle nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt funktioniert und das der EA Mann hier von einem idealen Familienbild ausgeht, dass so nicht immer der Wirklichkeit entspricht. Im Endeffekt kommen die beiden von sich aus auf keine Lösung. Es wird (vom Spiegel) wieder die Studie des Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen angeführt, die dem interessierten Spieler ja auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt ist.
> Gegen Ende des Gesprächs, wird vom Spiegel suggestiv untergeschoben, man könnte doch über eine Steuer nachdenken. Dies lehnt der Psychologe nun nicht gleich in Bausch und Bogen ab, während der EA Vertreter das logischer Weise tut.
> ...


 Schön geschrieben. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass allein schon der Gedanke, dass eine Steuer ein Ansatz wäre, nichtmal ansatzweise ein Ansatz für eine Lösung darstellt.

Bei derartigen Diskussionen geht man übrigens immer von der "Norm" aus. Sprich, vom Idealfall. Die Realität sieht natürlich ganz anders aus, was dem EA-Mann sicher bewusst sein dürfte. Würde man sich rein auf die Realität beziehen, gäbe es überhaupt gar keine Lösung für etwas. Irgendwo muss man eben einen Punkt finden, an dem man beginnt und dabei nimmt man die gesetzte Norm als einen solchen Punkt. 
Aber dafür sind Leute wie Psychologen und Sozialpädagogen da, die sich dann individuell um ihre Klienten kümmern können. Ob sie es tun, ist erstmal ein anderes Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2014)

Da fällt mir ein Cartoon von Nihat Kesen ein  ...:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass allein schon der Gedanke, dass eine Steuer ein Ansatz wäre, nichtmal ansatzweise ein Ansatz für eine Lösung darstellt.
> 
> Bei derartigen Diskussionen geht man übrigens immer von der "Norm" aus. Sprich, vom Idealfall. Die Realität sieht natürlich ganz anders aus, was dem EA-Mann sicher bewusst sein dürfte. Würde man sich rein auf die Realität beziehen, gäbe es überhaupt gar keine Lösung für etwas. Irgendwo muss man eben einen Punkt finden, an dem man beginnt und dabei nimmt man die gesetzte Norm als einen solchen Punkt.
> Aber dafür sind Leute wie Psychologen und Sozialpädagogen da, die sich dann individuell um ihre Klienten kümmern können. Ob sie es tun, ist erstmal ein anderes Paar Schuhe.



Ob die These mit der Steuer sinnvoll ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Ich halte sie auch für Unfug. Mir ging es nur drum, dass man hier diese Aussage mit der Steuer auch richtig einordnen kann. Wenn man das Gespräch nicht gelesen hat, mag es so wirken, als ob der Psychologe mit diesem Vorschlag angekommen ist und ihn nachdrücklich gefordert hat, was nicht so ist. Er hat den vom Spiegel kommenden Vorschlag nur nicht rundweg abgelehnt. 

Ansonsten geb ich dir natürlich Recht. Man muss eine Norm setzen um überhaupt eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu haben. Da aber das Gespräch zwischen einem Psychologen und einem Branchenlobbyisten stattfindet sind die Sichtweisen auf diese, in diesem Fall Familiennorm, von Natur aus unterschiedlich. Das ist für ein Streitgespräch ja aber auch legitim und so ziemlich das einzige was dieser Artikel im Spiegel richtig macht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2014)

gut dann aber auch Konsequent

Tabaksteuer
Schokoladensteuer
Zuckersteuer
Alkoholsteuer
Spielesteuer
Freizeitsportsteuer für besonders gefährliche Sportarten wie z.B. Skifahren
...


----------



## BuzzKillington (10. Februar 2014)

Was ist mit Sauerstoff? Der macht auch süchtig! Über 7 Milliarden Menschen sind nun schon abhängig! Da müssen wir doch was gegen tun!


----------



## MRRadioactiv (10. Februar 2014)

Ach? -> da geht es eh nur darum das der Staat neue Einkunfts-quellen braucht....


----------



## lolxd999 (10. Februar 2014)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Die Steuer ist ja auch nicht als Strafe gedacht. Es geht darum, Mittel aufzubringen, um das gesellschaftliche Problem der Spielsucht in den Griff zu bekommen. Die Süchtigen alleine können solche Kampagnen zur Suchtprävention ganz sicher nicht finanzieren. Jeder der sagt, dass man verhindern soll, dass mehr Leute wirklich spielsüchtig werden, muss entsprechende Maßnahmen auch irgendwie finanzieren. Nur die Süchtigen können das nicht und da diese bereits betroffen sind kommt eine Prävention für sie eh zu spät. Das wäre also eigentlich die ganz falsche Ecke, wenn man danach geht. Wenn man es aus dem normalen Haushalt finanziert, zahlen es dann komplett alle, egal ob Zocker oder nicht. Klingt irgendwie noch unfairer, als wenn man es auf die Spiele aufschlägt. Findest du nicht?
> 
> Und wie gesagt, eine Steuer darf im allgemeinen nicht zweckgebunden sein. Insofern ist eine solche direkte Umsetzung eh nicht zu erwarten oder gar zu befürchten.
> 
> ...



Bin genau der selben Ansicht wie McTrevor.
Der Mann verteufelt nicht Spiele generell, sondern geht auf ein Problem ein, dass für einen kleinen Prozentsatz aller Spieler durchaus ein enormes Problem darstellt.
Und wenn ich indirekt durch Steuermittel, die dann zur Suchtrehabilitation eingesetzt werden, diesen Menschen helfen kann, so bin ich gerne bereit, einen um 10% höheren Spielepreis zu akzeptieren. (Dazu sollte die Gamerschaft im übrigen generell bereit sein - Stichwort kollektive Verantwortung)
(Zumal sich in Zeiten von Steam-Sales, Humble-Bundles & co. niemand über teure Games beschweren kann)


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. Februar 2014)

Ja Vater Staat braucht neue Einnahmequellen. Aber dann auch Suchtsteuern auf Handys Facebook usw. 
Dann kann man ja bald auf alles was Spass macht/machen soll eine Spasssteuer nehmen. Sollte man mal an den Bundestag schicken die können sicher was daraus machen. 
Liebe Polotikier Ihr zieht uns doch schon wo es geht das Geld aus den Taschen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (10. Februar 2014)

@lolxd999: Ich kann Deine Ansicht nicht teilen bin auch dagegen selbst in Zeiten von SteamSalen oder sonst was. Ich bin nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen auch wenn das in Deinen Augen vielleicht als "Unsozial" gelten mag und vielleicht nur  ein Euro ist. Aber ich finde wenn dann sollten diese erhöhten Kosten die Firmen wie EA oder Blizzard tragen und das ganze nicht wieder auf unschuldige abwälzen die diese Situation nicht geschaffen haben. Mag zwar hart sein aber ich habe keinen zum Süchtigen gemacht und sehe es nicht im geringsten ein dafür zur kasse gebeten zu werden


----------



## Mendos (10. Februar 2014)

Leiter einer Ambulanz für Spielsucht empfiehlt eine Steuer auf Computerspiele, mit der dann auf Staatskosten Programme und Therapien gegen Spielesucht finanziert werden sollen. Ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denkt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ansonsten geb ich dir natürlich Recht. Man muss eine Norm setzen um überhaupt eine Diskussionsgrundlage zu haben. Da aber das Gespräch zwischen einem Psychologen und einem Branchenlobbyisten stattfindet sind die Sichtweisen auf diese, in diesem Fall Familiennorm, von Natur aus unterschiedlich. Das ist für ein Streitgespräch ja aber auch legitim und so ziemlich das einzige was dieser Artikel im Spiegel richtig macht


 Es gibt immer eine allgemeingültige Norm, die durch Gesellschaft und Staat festgelegt wird. Ob diese Norm letztendlich für den einzelnen richtig ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber diese Norm bildet die Grundlage für Diskussionen und ist, wie gesagt, allgemeingültig. Ab diesen Punkt kann man sich während der Diskussion in Form von Argumenten und Einzelfällen nach links, rechts, oben oder unten bewegen. Je nachdem. ^^ Aber zu allererst gibt es da keine verschiedene Sichtweise. Die Norm für eine Familie im Mittelstand wäre z.B. "Eine Frau, ein Vater, ein Kind". Das ist die Norm. Die Realität sieht allerdings immer mehr wie folgt aus: "Ehepaar/Lebenspartnerschaft ohne Kind" oder aber "Alleinerziehend und ein Kind". Die Norm ist in dem Punkt also der Idealfall. Was ja trotzdem legitim für eine Diskussionsgrundlage ist.


----------



## Mothman (10. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch in gewisser Weise süchtig nach Computerspielen. Mal nen Tag so völlig ohne Zocken...da fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt schon was. 
Aber ich hab mein Leben im Griff. Geh jeden Tag zur Arbeit und lass nichts liegen für die Spiele. Okay, mein Sozialleben ist nicht mehr das, was es früher war. Aber das kann auch andere Ursachen haben (generell weniger Zeit z.B.).

Dass ich aber grundsätzlich eine gewisse Sucht entwickeln kann, wenn mich ein Spiel packt, möchte ich nicht abstreiten. 
Eine Therapie würde ich deshalb aber nicht brauchen. Da hab ich andere Süchte, die weitaus bedrohlicher sind.


----------



## Datamind (10. Februar 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> gut dann aber auch Konsequent
> 
> Takaksteuer
> Schokoladensteuer
> ...


 
Die Sexsteuer bitte nicht vergessen, da boomt zur Zeit der Markt


----------



## FlyingDutch (10. Februar 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Finde ich Banane. Viel eher sollte man langsam mal eine Kindersteuer einführen.



Genau ! Besteuern wir doch die paar Idioten, die heute noch das "Armutsrisiko Kind" eingehen und damit die Rente für die ganzen Kinderlosen mitfinanzieren.  Hast du überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung was ein Kind kostet ? 

Also das ist so ziemlich der hirnrissigste Beitrag den ich jemals in einem Spieleforum gelesen habe, und DAS will was heissen.


----------



## Datamind (10. Februar 2014)

FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Genau ! Besteuern wir doch die paar Idioten, die heute noch das "Armutsrisiko Kind" eingehen und damit die Rente für die ganzen Kinderlosen mitfinanzieren.  Hast du überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung was ein Kind kostet ?
> 
> Also das ist so ziemlich der hirnrissigste Beitrag den ich jemals in einem Spieleforum gelesen habe, und DAS will was heissen.


 
Genau und deswegen ja die Sexsteuer wie weiter oben empfohlen. Wenn die hoch genug ist, dann ist das "Armutsrisiko Kind" nicht mehr der Rede wert. Dann stolpert auch niemand mehr in diese Kostenfalle. Die wollen uns nur vor uns selbst schützen! *jokingly*


----------



## Turican76 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nur,dass Call of Duty,BF3,BF4 unsozial,egoistisch und hohl macht


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Februar 2014)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur,dass Call of Duty,BF3,BF4 unsozial,egoistisch und hohl macht


 es lebe das Vorurteil


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2014)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur,dass Call of Duty,BF3,BF4 unsozial,egoistisch und hohl macht


 Erfahrung aus erster Hand, hm?


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur,dass Call of Duty,BF3,BF4 unsozial,egoistisch und hohl macht


 
nicht von sich auf andere Schließen


----------



## Turican76 (10. Februar 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> es lebe das Vorurteil


 
Realität. Man gehe z.B auf  einen BF4 Server und schon fühlt man sich wie in der Baumschule


----------



## Paldonhb (10. Februar 2014)

all inclusive  bzw steuer-flat bitte..! wird mir sonst alles zu teuer.


----------



## Malifurion (10. Februar 2014)

Früher oder später wird es für alles Steuern geben. Und das wird solange gehen, bis keiner mehr was im Geldbeutel hat.


----------



## Datamind (10. Februar 2014)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur,dass *Call of Duty*,BF3,BF4 unsozial,egoistisch und hohl macht


 
Man könnte meinen du meinst den ersten Teil von Call of Duty. Der steht unter Artenschutz oder Denkmalschutz und hat gar nichts mehr mit den heutigen Melkprodukten zu tun. Da war noch alles heile ^^


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (10. Februar 2014)

Nur weil er es befürwortet, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dies auch tatsächlich realisiert wird. Einige befürworten die Todesstrafe in Deutschland. Einige befürworten die AfD. Und jetzt?


----------



## Datamind (10. Februar 2014)

Vollmilchtrinker schrieb:


> Nur weil er es befürwortet, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dies auch tatsächlich realisiert wird. Einige befürworten die Todesstrafe in Deutschland. Einige befürworten die AfD. Und jetzt?


 
Wenn Geld zu holen ist wohl eine andere Sache... Wo Geld ist, da sind auch Ganoven und andere Interessengemeinschaften die sich ein Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden wollen. Und die Spieleindustrie ist in dem Ausbeutungszeitalter angelangt.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

Mein Vorschlag: Bittet einfach mal die Firmen zur Kasse. Ich mein, die machen uns mit dem Zeug süchtig/krank. Die kennen doch nur Zeche prellen und mittlerweile ist es soweit, dass der Süchtige auch noch dazu tendieren soll möglichst viel Geld mit der Sucht auszugeben. Den kranken Pay 2 Win scheiß haben sich die Hersteller doch ausgedacht... sollen die auch dafür gerade stehen. Aber die Bürde darf das Suchtopfer tragen...

PS: Die EXPERTEN und ihre Doppelmoral *lol*


----------



## Kerusame (11. Februar 2014)

solange die erhobene steuer verpflichtend zweckgebunden ist um tatsächlich spielsüchtigen zu helfen, gern. da das aber nicht passieren würde und man nur eine neue einnahmequelle für mercedes-fuhrparks, bankenrettung und abfindungszahlungen schaffen würde, lieber nicht.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> solange die erhobene steuer verpflichtend zweckgebunden ist um tatsächlich spielsüchtigen zu helfen, gern. da das aber nicht passieren würde und man nur eine neue einnahmequelle für mercedes-fuhrparks, bankenrettung und abfindungszahlungen schaffen würde, lieber nicht.


 
Die fliehen doch vor jeglicher Art Verantwortung. Da sieht man wie viel ihnen der "kranke" Gamer noch wert ist und zwar gar nichts bzw. versucht man hier die Kosten für die Hilfe der Bedürftigen auch noch dem Bedürftigen Personen aufzubrummen. Wie perfide, man muss doch nur einmal bedenken wodurch die Krankheit ausgelöst wurde. Was für eine Verantwortungslosigkeit, man könnte denken es handelt sich hier um Heroin Dealer.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Realität. Man gehe z.B auf  einen BF4 Server und schon fühlt man sich wie in der Baumschule


 Warum spielst du es dann noch?


----------



## batesvsronin (11. Februar 2014)

so ne Aufklärungskampagne würd ich zu gern mal sehen... "Zocken, kenn dein Limit!"


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> so ne Aufklärungskampagne würd ich zu gern mal sehen... "Zocken, kenn dein Limit!"


 
Wäre nur sinnvoll wenn es für die Hersteller auch eine Aufklärungskampagne geben würde... "AbZocken, kenn dein Limit!"


----------



## eastwood0212 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre eher für eine Zusatzsteuer für free to play Spiele... denn die machten nicht nur süchtige sondern können auch finanziell Folgen haben!


----------



## BxBender (11. Februar 2014)

Och, wie toll.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir nicht gleich jede Sucht mit einer Steuer belegen würden?
Dann wären ggf. auch gleich noch die neuen Rentengesetze der Bundesregierung mit bezahlbar.

Beispiele gefällig? Hier:

1. Sexsucht. Jeder muss einen Euro an den Staat zahlen, bevor er abends privat zu Hause auf seine Alte springen darf. Mit dem eingenommenen Geld werden dann Projekte gefördert, wie z.B. kostenlose Damen für diejenigen, die sich im privaten oder geschäftlichen Umfeld keine Frau leisten können. Oder Frau Merkel wird damit zu einem nach Hause mit dem ADAC Heli eingeflogen, um das neue mazedonische Hilfsmittel aus der Spritze an hyperaktiven Personen auszutesten. Vielleicht reicht aber auch schon der pure Anblick ... ähh ... der Spritze, um die Situation langfristig, oder gar für immer abzukühlen?

2. Sucht auf Süßes und Gebäck. In Zukunft muss jedes Kind am Neujahrstag für jedes eingesackte Stück Zuckerzeug jeweils 5 Cent Zuckersteuer an den Fiskus abtreten. Mit dem so eingenommenen Geld könnten dann gratis Ohrstöpsel an leidgeplagte Sylvesterfetischisten ausgegeben werden, damit diese nicht schon nach 2-3 Stunden Schlaf im Minutentakt ab 9 Uhr morgens aus dem Bett geklingelt werden. Man muss sich nur einmal die ganzen Firmenchefs vorstellen, die sich verwundert die Augen reiben würden, wenn die ganzen Mitarbeiter im neuen Jahr plötzlich halbwegs ausgeschlafen am Arbeitsplatz erscheinen würden.

Wie man sicherlich bemerkt hat: Ich bin jedenfalls voll dafür. Anscheinend profitiere ich auf jeden Fall davon.


----------



## Nibelaja (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Bittet einfach mal die Firmen zur Kasse. Ich mein, die machen uns mit dem Zeug süchtig/krank. Die kennen doch nur Zeche prellen und mittlerweile ist es soweit, dass der Süchtige auch noch dazu tendieren soll möglichst viel Geld mit der Sucht auszugeben. Den kranken Pay 2 Win scheiß haben sich die Hersteller doch ausgedacht... sollen die auch dafür gerade stehen. Aber die Bürde darf das Suchtopfer tragen...
> 
> PS: Die EXPERTEN und ihre Doppelmoral *lol*



Na klar... dann fangen wir gleich noch an den bösen Fast Food Hersteller zu verklagen, weil wir uns 10 Burger reinknallen und fett werden.
Das man sich immer aus seiner Eigenverantwortung stehlen muss verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Atuan (11. Februar 2014)

FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Genau ! Besteuern wir doch die paar Idioten, die heute noch das "Armutsrisiko Kind" eingehen und damit die Rente für die ganzen Kinderlosen mitfinanzieren.  Hast du überhaupt auch nur ansatzweise eine Ahnung was ein Kind kostet ?
> 
> Also das ist so ziemlich der hirnrissigste Beitrag den ich jemals in einem Spieleforum gelesen habe, und DAS will was heissen.


 
Hirnrissig finde ich lediglich, dass es trotz unserer Schulpflicht noch immer Leute gibt, bei denen es derart am Leseverständis hakt. (Achtung! Dies ist KEIN Aufruf zur Abschaffung der Schulpflicht!)

Was "Sarkasmus" ist, weißt du wohl nicht? Lies meinen Beitrag mal bis zum Ende durch. Dann wird dir vielleicht auffallen, dass ich nicht ernsthaft eine "Kindersteuer" fordere (was für ein Schwachsinn!), sondern mich lediglich dem Stilmittel des Sarkasmus bedient habe, um meine Meinung kundzutun. Ich forderte keine Kindersteuer, sondern brachte diese lediglich als nicht ernstgemeinten Ersatz für die Eigenverantwortung der Eltern ins Spiel. Ich wollte damit ausdrücken, dass es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, dass Eltern sich zumindest soweit um ihre Kinder kümmern, dass sie ohne TV-Spot mitbekommen, dass 8-10 Stunden tägliches Daddeln nicht richtig sein können. Wenn Eltern das nicht von alleine merken, hilft "Aufklärung" auch nicht mehr. Da gehört ihnen das Kind weggenommen!

Nein, ehrlich, man sollte als Eltern aktiv werden, bevor es so weit ist. Das ist die verdammte Pflicht aller Eltern! Übermäßiges Daddeln wäre für mich nämlich erstmal kein Anzeichen für Spielesucht, sondern für weit schlimmere Dinge! Schmeiß mal die Rübe an... Woran könnte es liegen, dass ein Kind lieber alleine in der Hütte hängt, anstatt etwas mit Freunden zu unternehmen? Hat das Kind vielleicht keine Freunde (Mobbing in der Schule)? Oder hat es einfach keinen Antrieb, irgendetwas zu machen (könnte auf Depressionen hindeuten)? Spielesucht wäre da meine geringste Sorge. Auf jeden Fall aber, würde mich ein derart auffälliges Verhalten alarmieren - ganz ohne gottverdammte Spielesteuer.

Die anderen Einsatzmöglichkeiten für die Kindersteuer, waren eigentlich auch nichts weiter, als ein sarkastischer Seitenhieb auf ähnlich dämliche "Probleme" der näheren Vergangenheit, die für mich eher zur normalen Verantwortung der Eltern gehören. Steuer auf Alkopops, damit sie für Jugendliche zu teuer werden? Kampagnen gegen Flatrate-"Komasaufen"? Nachts keinen Alk mehr an Tankstellen? Hallo!? Geht's noch? Da ist nicht der Staat verantwortlich! Es ist die Verantwortung der Eltern da einzugreifen! Wenn mein Kind tagtäglich nachts um 3 sturzbetrunken nach Hause kommt, gibt es ein ernsthaftes Gespräch. Hilft das nicht, gibt es kein Taschengeld mehr, denn Saufen ohne Geld geht nicht. Eventuell noch ein Besuch in einer Einrichtung für Alkoholkranke. Und wenn ich ganz viel Langeweile habe, geh ich mit meinem Kind zur nächsten "Trinkhalle" (diese lustigen Kioskbuden), spendiere ne Runde Bier für die Alkis die sich dort versammelt haben und stell mich mit meinem Kind dazu. Für'n Bier werden die immer recht gesprächig und ne halben Stunde Schwachsinnsbeschallung von denen, könnte ne recht heilsame Wirkung haben. Ist aber auch egal was ich tun würde... Es geht darum, dass es keine besonderen Gesetzgebungen und staatlichen Kampagnen braucht, damit mein Kind nicht säuft. Scheiße, eines Tages lachen Kinder ihre Eltern noch aus, wenn die ihnen was sagen. Frei nach dem Motto "_Du hast mir gar nichts zu sagen, mich erzieht der Staat!_" (Achtung! Der letzte Satz ist nicht ernst gemeint. Ich denke nicht, dass Kinder dies jemals sagen würden!)


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Und wenn ich ganz viel Langeweile habe, geh ich mit meinem Kind zur nächsten "Trinkhalle" (diese lustigen Kioskbuden), spendiere ne Runde Bier für die Alkis die sich dort versammelt haben und stell mich mit meinem Kind dazu. Für'n Bier werden die immer recht gesprächig und ne halben Stunde Schwachsinnsbeschallung von denen, könnte ne recht heilsame Wirkung haben.


 Merke ich mir mal, wenn ich selbst später ein Kind habe und mich mal nicht nach pädagogischen Vorschriften richten muss.


----------



## Atuan (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Merke ich mir mal, wenn ich selbst später ein Kind habe und mich mal nicht nach pädagogischen Vorschriften richten muss.


 
Natürlich sollte man sich nicht mit seinem Kind zu den Alkis von der Trinkhalle setzen. Aber mal langsam mit dem Auto vorbeifahren (so wie im Safari Park ) kann man ja mal


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

Nibelaja schrieb:


> Na klar... dann fangen wir gleich noch an den bösen Fast Food Hersteller zu verklagen, weil wir uns 10 Burger reinknallen und fett werden.
> Das man sich immer aus seiner Eigenverantwortung stehlen muss verstehe ich nicht.


 
Anderes Szenario:

Ich bin als Gast bei einem Freund. Dort sitzen einige Leute und spielen Videospiele. Ich hatte noch nie vorher mit Videospielen zu tun. Kein Problem, weil die Jungs mir schon den Controller in die Hand drückten und sagten du schaffst das schon.
2 Tage später hatte ich auch so ein Gerät, seitdem spiele ich fast 15h am Tag. Es macht so einen Spaß, ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören. Bei den Mikrotransaktionen bin ich jetzt schon bei 570 Euro angelangt und ich sehe kein Ende...

In dem Fall wirst du einfach nur angefixt, von Eigenverantwortung kann man ja wohl jetzt nicht mehr reden. Woher sollte ich wissen was diese Höllenmaschine mit mir macht? Meine Freunde sagten es macht Spaß, von negativen Erlebnissen hat keiner gesprochen. Jedenfalls finde ich mein Beispiel als gute Antwort auf dein Argument. Oder aber willst du jetzt auch noch sagen, selber Schuld aufpassen?

PS: Dazu kommt: Wenn die Firmen eine Steuerabgabe pro Spiel leisten, wäre im Zweifelsfall alles abgedeckt. Alles andere kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

Wenn der Konsument die Steuerabgabe übernehmen würde, was wäre wenn ein "gesunder" Gamer nun die Abgabe zu unrecht bezahlt. Warum soll er für was zahlen, was ihn selber nicht direkt betrifft?

Aber es nehmen immer noch genug zahlungswillige Spieler die Firmen in Schutz, selbst wenn sie von ihnen an der Leine durch den Raum geführt werden ist das OK. Schlimmer noch, manche Spieler bellen schon  das nennt man Sucht!


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Anderes Szenario:
> 
> Ich bin als Gast bei einem Freund. Dort sitzen einige Leute und spielen Videospiele. Ich hatte noch nie vorher mit Videospielen zu tun. Kein Problem, weil die Jungs mir schon den Controller in die Hand drückten und sagten du schaffst das schon.
> 2 Tage später hatte ich auch so ein Gerät, seitdem spiele ich fast 15h am Tag. Es macht so einen Spaß, ich kann gar nicht mehr aufhören. Bei den Mikrotransaktionen bin ich jetzt schon bei 570 Euro angelangt und ich sehe kein Ende...
> ...


 Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist Humbug. Videospiele sind keine Nischenprodukte mehr, sondern allgegenwärtig. Ob nun auf Smartphones, Tablets, PC oder Konsolen. Jeder weiß, was Videospiele sind und was exzessives Zocken unter gewissen Voraussetzungen mit einem Menschen anstellen *könnten* (was freilich auch für TV und andere "Suchtmacher" gilt). 

Und ab diesem Punkt greift die Eigenverantwortung. Wer sich nicht im Griff hat, ist selbst Schuld. Und wer von vornherein weiß, dass er sich allgemein schlecht im Griff hat, sollte erst gar nicht damit beginnen. Und das gilt insbesondere bei deinem Fallbeispiel, wo es auch um Mikrotransaktionen geht. Ich kenne auch die ein oder andere Person, die sich durch Free2Play-Inhalte in den Ruin getrieben hat. Aber warum sollte ich der Firma die Schuld geben, die es lediglich angeboten hat? Wer was spielt und wie lange, liegt einzig in der Verantwortung der jeweiligen Person (im Fall von Kindern und Jugendlichen, an den Eltern). Auch wenn man "angefixt" wurde, heißt das nicht, dass sich das Hirn automatisch abstellen muss. 
Die Verantwortung auf andere abzuwälzen ist schlichtweg verantwortungslos. Dass auch in vielen Dingen der Staat per Gesetzgebung eingreifen muss, ist leider ein notwendiges Übel. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch erstmal selbst die Verantwortung für sich trägt und daher diese Verantwortung nicht auf andere abgewälzt werden soll und kann.

Kurz und bündig: Ja, selbst aufpassen. Wer der Sucht schließlich trotzdem erliegt, kriegt die Hilfe natürlich trotzdem, keine Frage. Auch ich bin der Sucht erlegen. Ich bin Raucher und schaffe es nicht, aufzuhören. Auch ich wurde zum Rauchen "angefixt". Aber ich gebe die Schuld nicht irgendwelchen anderen, sondern mir selbst. Weil ich mich nicht im Griff hatte und habe. Und diese Eigenverantwortung muss ich lernen (woran ich im übrigen auch arbeite).


----------



## HMCpretender (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht kirre machen lassen. Der Typ fordert versteckt hinter der Sorge ums Allgemeinwohl einfach mehr Geld für seine Forschung. Verständlich, aber nein danke.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du da schreibst, ist Humbug. Videospiele sind keine Nischenprodukte mehr, sondern allgegenwärtig. Ob nun auf Smartphones, Tablets, PC oder Konsolen. Jeder weiß, was Videospiele sind und was exzessives Zocken unter gewissen Voraussetzungen mit einem Menschen anstellen *könnten* (was freilich auch für TV und andere "Suchtmacher" gilt).
> 
> Und ab diesem Punkt greift die Eigenverantwortung. Wer sich nicht im Griff hat, ist selbst Schuld. Und wer von vornherein weiß, dass er sich allgemein schlecht im Griff hat, sollte erst gar nicht damit beginnen. Und das gilt insbesondere bei deinem Fallbeispiel, wo es auch um Mikrotransaktionen geht. Ich kenne auch die ein oder andere Person, die sich durch Free2Play-Inhalte in den Ruin getrieben hat. Aber warum sollte ich der Firma die Schuld geben, die es lediglich angeboten hat? Wer was spielt und wie lange, liegt einzig in der Verantwortung der jeweiligen Person (im Fall von Kindern und Jugendlichen, an den Eltern). Auch wenn man "angefixt" wurde, heißt das nicht, dass sich das Hirn automatisch abstellen muss.
> Die Verantwortung auf andere abzuwälzen ist schlichtweg verantwortungslos. Dass auch in vielen Dingen der Staat per Gesetzgebung eingreifen muss, ist leider ein notwendiges Übel. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass jeder Mensch erstmal selbst die Verantwortung für sich trägt und daher diese Verantwortung nicht auf andere abgewälzt werden soll und kann.
> ...


 
OK, war nur ein Vorschlag. Dann zahlt der Spieler halt die Steuern  aber nicht rumheulen wenn der Preis des Spiels auf einmal teurer wird. Aber nett, dass einige für ihre kranken Gamer Kameraden die anfallenden Behandlungskosten übernehmen würden. Teamwork  der Hersteller lacht sich schief, während die Spiele "optimiert" werden und euer Suchtzentrum im Kopf mit den Befehlen "Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen" und anderen netten Dingen überschwemmt werden...

Das mit der Eigenverantwortung und selbst aufpassen könnte ich dann allen Spielern beim NÄCHSTEN FEHLKAUF auch unter die Nase reiben. Ausreden gibt es keine, sollte das Spiel gar nicht erst bei euch laufen... tja seid ihr natürlich auch selber Schuld, hättet ihr sicherlich doch vorher wissen müssen. Wollt ihr euch über Fehler im Spiel beschweren? Fehlanzeige, war doch klar das es 33.596 Fehler gibt und man Betatester braucht um sie zu beheben.

Battlefield, CoD, SimCity usw. Spieler die sich beschweren wollen *lol* gibt es doch gar nicht... war mir doch vorher klar, euch doch sicherlich auch.


----------



## USA911 (11. Februar 2014)

Das ganze ist doch der größte Humbug und vorallem sehen da wieder einige die $ in den Augen. Wie der nette Mann aus der Suchtklinik, denn schließlich ist auch eine Suchtklinik, wie (leider fast alle Krankenhäuser) auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgelegt.

Denn der Staat schreibt sich auf die Flagge, das jeder Deutsche Staatsbürger mit erreichen des 18. lebensjahr ein vollmundiger Bürger mit allen Rechten und Pflichten ist. Der vom Staate angehalten wird Selbstständig und Selbstbestimmend sein leben zu führen.
Alle anderen unter 18 Jahren, fallen unter die Aufsichtspflicht der Erziehungsberechtigten und somit tragen hier wieder ü18er die Verantwortung. die ja auch ihre Kinder zu selbstbestimmende Individien erziehen sollen.

Wenn nun Steuern eingeführt werden, um dadurch Verkäufe oder sonstige Sachen einzuschränken, zu verknapppen oder dadurch "zu verbieten" wird einem die Selbstbestimmung weggenommen. Was kontraproduktiv ist, wozu ein Staatsbürger erzogen wird!

Das Problem ist, durch das Deutsche Soziale Krankensystem, zahlen sowieso immer alle. Wenn hier die Zahlungen von den Spielenutzern übernommen werden soll, zahlen auch zum großteil, diejenigen, auf die das zuverhindernde Problem gar nicht zutrifft.

Man sollte hier den hebel genauso ansetzen wie bei Versicherungen, aber das geht nur wenn man sich jeden Fall einzeln betrachtet.
Denn handel ich Fahrlässig oder gar grobfahrlässig. Müssen Versicherungen nicht zahlen.
Hier: Ist es Krankheitsbedingt, sprich es lag schon eine auffälligkeit vorher vor oder gab es eine Erblichbedingte krankheit, die es gefördert hat, dann sollte es auch die allgemeinheit tragen. Sind die Eltern schuld, weil die sich nicht um das Kind gekümmert haben, ist das für mich fahrlässig und es sollten die Eltern die Kosten tragen! Eltern die es sich nicht leisten können, weil sie selber nur vor der klotze mit H4 hängen, sollten dann halt über Sozialarbeit, das Geld "erarbeiten" und es so der allgemeinheit zurück zahlen!

Nur dann müssten ja die lieben Herren mal arbeiten und nicht prolemisch um Aufmerksamkeit zuerzeugen, alles über einen Kamm scheren!


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> OK, war nur ein Vorschlag. Dann zahlt der Spieler halt die Steuern  aber nicht rumheulen wenn der Preis des Spiels auf einmal teurer wird. Aber nett, dass einige für ihre kranken Gamer Kameraden die anfallenden Behandlungskosten übernehmen würden. Teamwork  der Hersteller lacht sich schief, während die Spiele "optimiert" werden und euer Suchtzentrum im Kopf mit den Befehlen "Kaufen, Kaufen, Kaufen" und anderen netten Dingen überschwemmt werden...
> 
> Das mit der Eigenverantwortung und selbst aufpassen könnte ich dann allen Spielern beim NÄCHSTEN FEHLKAUF auch unter die Nase reiben. Ausreden gibt es keine, sollte das Spiel gar nicht erst bei euch laufen... tja seid ihr natürlich auch selber Schuld, hättet ihr sicherlich doch vorher wissen müssen. Wollt ihr euch über Fehler im Spiel beschweren? Fehlanzeige, war doch klar das es 33.596 Fehler gibt und man Betatester braucht um sie zu beheben.
> 
> Battlefield, CoD, SimCity usw. Spieler die sich beschweren wollen *lol* gibt es doch gar nicht... war mir doch vorher klar, euch doch sicherlich auch.


 Natürlich darf man sich über ein fehlerhaftes Produkt beschweren. ^^ Dagegen sagt wohl niemand was. Aber die Möglichkeit, sich vorher zu informieren, ist doch gegeben, oder? Ebenso ist hat jeder Mensch, der in zivilisierten Ländern lebt, die Möglichkeit, sich über seine Finanzen zu informieren, sodass er auch sieht: "Ich kanns mir leisten" oder eben "Ich kanns mir nicht leisten". 

Und wer einfach nur macht, macht und kauft, kauft, dem mangelt es schlichtweg an dieser Eigenverantwortung. Niemand ist frei von Fehlern. Aber die Verantwortung darf schlicht nicht einfach auf andere abgewälzt werden. Wer sich nicht im Griff hat, der muss es eben lernen. Auf die ein oder andere Weise. Wer Hilfe braucht, bekommt sie auch. Wer Hilfe nicht will, bekommt sie trotzdem. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man dem Betroffenen alles abnehmen muss. Hilfe ja, aber der Betroffene muss selbstständig bleiben oder werden. Und das schafft man nicht, indem man durch Steuern den Konsum reguliert.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man sich über ein fehlerhaftes Produkt beschweren. ^^ Dagegen sagt wohl niemand was. Aber die Möglichkeit, sich vorher zu informieren, ist doch gegeben, oder? Ebenso ist hat jeder Mensch, der in zivilisierten Ländern lebt, die Möglichkeit, sich über seine Finanzen zu informieren, sodass er auch sieht: "Ich kanns mir leisten" oder eben "Ich kanns mir nicht leisten".
> 
> Und wer einfach nur macht, macht und kauft, kauft, dem mangelt es schlichtweg an dieser Eigenverantwortung. Niemand ist frei von Fehlern. Aber die Verantwortung darf schlicht nicht einfach auf andere abgewälzt werden. Wer sich nicht im Griff hat, der muss es eben lernen. Auf die ein oder andere Weise. Wer Hilfe braucht, bekommt sie auch. Wer Hilfe nicht will, bekommt sie trotzdem.


 

Im Falle von z.B. einem Battlefield 4 hätte es dir nichts gebracht wenn du dich vorher informiert hättest. Da ist die "Eigenverantwortung" zu wissen für was EA oder andere Publisher alles im Stande sind und zu was sie im Stande waren... User die jetzt z.B. Dice/EA vertraut haben sind dann also voll schuldfähig. Die Folgen oder besser gesagt ein mögliches worst-case Szenario hätte man erkennen müssen da bekannt durch andere Spiele. Ich habe vorher mit solch einer dilettantischen Arbeit gerechnet --> Eigenverantwortung, Überblick, Unbefangenheit, Klarheit (nicht immer), Neutralität

Aber wenn jetzt jemand süchtig ist, dann kann ich ihm gar keinen Vorwurf machen wenn er einen Problem was vorher hätte bekannt sein müssen völlig irritiert. Also sind nur die fein raus, welche süchtig sind. Alle anderen sind schuldfähig, ich auch ^^  Falls jemand eine Ausrede braucht, dann sollte er sich schon als Opfer??? (demnach war der Person also auch vorher klar gewesen das eine Sucht eintreten könnte) mit Suchtproblemen identifizieren können.

Wenn jemand vorher mit einer Sucht hätte rechnen müssen, soll man den Kranken jetzt auch noch voll Verantwortlich dafür machen? Ich will nicht sagen müssen, dass er das selbst Schuld ist. Es ist immerhin eine Krankheit. Daher ist dein Argument auch na ja, solange es einen nicht selbst trifft hat man leicht reden.

Wenn du jetzt der Süchtige sein würdest, dann erkenne erstmal deine Schuld bzw. Suchtkranheit... stell dir mal vor ich würde sagen: "Also RedDragon20, mit deiner Sucht biste schließlich selbst in Schuld, jeder weiß das Videospiele süchtig machen können." soweit du dann noch einen klaren Gedanken fassen kannst, würde ich nur schmerzhaft ungern deine Reaktion sehen wollen wenn ich dir danach noch eine Belehrung von "Eigenverantwortung" verpasse.


----------



## USA911 (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Im Falle von z.B. einem Battlefield 4 hätte es dir nichts gebracht wenn du dich vorher informiert hättest. Da ist die "Eigenverantwortung" zu wissen für was EA oder andere Publisher alles im Stande sind und zu was sie im Stande waren... User die jetzt z.B. Dice/EA vertraut haben sind dann also voll schuldfähig. Die Folgen oder besser gesagt ein mögliches worst-case Szenario hätte man erkennen müssen da bekannt durch andere Spiele. Ich habe vorher mit solch einer dilettantischen Arbeit gerechnet --> Eigenverantwortung, Überblick, Unbefangenheit, Klarheit (nicht immer), Neutralität
> 
> Aber wenn jetzt jemand süchtig ist, dann kann ich ihm gar keinen Vorwurf machen wenn er einen Problem was vorher hätte bekannt sein müssen völlig irritiert. Also sind nur die fein raus, welche süchtig sind. Alle anderen sind schuldfähig, ich auch ^^  Falls jemand eine Ausrede braucht, dann sollte er sich schon als Opfer??? (demnach war der Person also auch vorher klar gewesen das eine Sucht eintreten könnte) mit Suchtproblemen identifizieren können.
> 
> ...


 
Da musst Du diferenzieren!

Bei Personen wo eine vorerkrankung, eine falsche verknüpfung im Gehirn gibt, falsche Stoffe hormonell ausgeschütet werden, Erbkrankheit, oder sonstige Vorerkrankungen bekannt sind, trägt nur bedingt/eingeschränkt Verantwortung für seine Computersucht.

50% der Süchtigen sind SELBER SCHULD! (ist jetzt einfach von mir prognostiziert).
Denn ein gesunder Mensch, ohne Vorerkrankungen oder sonstwas, wird nur süchtig durch sein eigen Verschulden und nicht durch das verschulden dritter. Schließlich wird ja keiner mit Vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen Computerspiele excessiv zu nutzen! Und somit hat die Person, schon selber das Problem verursacht und muß dann halt auch mit den Konsequenzen rechnen und leben.

Auch ein Diabetiker muß sich disziplinieren und mit seiner Krankheit leben, das müssen dann auch die Leute, die wissen das Sie gefährdet sind. Denn diese Sucht ist hausgemacht und kommt nicht durch auswirkungen dritter zustande.

Ebenso müssen dann halt auch mal die direkten Mitmenschen ein Auge auf den anderen werfen und auch mal Auffäligkeiten ansprechen, aber das passiert ja in unserer Gesellschaft kaum noch. Denn es fällt schon auf, wenn eine Person sich einigelt was sie vorher nie gemacht hat.

Daher ist es von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich, aber das meiste Selbstverschuldet... denn nicht wissen schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Und ihr werden dann die bestraft die dazu nichts können.

Bsp. Alkopops... hätten die Geschäfte das zeug nicht an u18er verkauft, hätte es das ganze nicht gebraucht. Ich habe sie gerne getrunken aber eigenverantwortlich. Man muß halt wissen, wann man, wie man und wo man über seine Strenge schlagen kann. Ich zocke auch gerne mal 2-3 Tage durch, aber nur dann, wenn ich es mir erlauben und verantworten kann, was den Rest meines Lebens und mein Umfeld betrifft!

Spinnen wir mal die Vorderung weiter. Irgendwann sind Tatoos auch ein Suchtmittel. Sollen dann alle für die therapien zahlen, die sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben und eins nach dem anderen sich stechen lassen?
Sollen alle Autofahrer für die zahlen, die den kick durchs Rasen brauchen und nur dadurch Glückshormone ausgeschüttet werden?

Und es ist falsch: Computerspiele an sich machen nicht süchtig!


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Im Falle von z.B. einem Battlefield 4 hätte es dir nichts gebracht wenn du dich vorher informiert hättest. Da ist die "Eigenverantwortung" zu wissen für was EA oder andere Publisher alles im Stande sind und zu was sie im Stande waren... User die jetzt z.B. Dice/EA vertraut haben sind dann also voll schuldfähig. Die Folgen oder besser gesagt ein mögliches worst-case Szenario hätte man erkennen müssen da bekannt durch andere Spiele. Ich habe vorher mit solch einer dilettantischen Arbeit gerechnet --> Eigenverantwortung, Überblick, Unbefangenheit, Klarheit (nicht immer), Neutralität
> 
> Aber wenn jetzt jemand süchtig ist, dann kann ich ihm gar keinen Vorwurf machen wenn er einen Problem was vorher hätte bekannt sein müssen völlig irritiert. Also sind nur die fein raus, welche süchtig sind. Alle anderen sind schuldfähig, ich auch ^^  Falls jemand eine Ausrede braucht, dann sollte er sich schon als Opfer??? (demnach war der Person also auch vorher klar gewesen das eine Sucht eintreten könnte) mit Suchtproblemen identifizieren können.
> 
> ...


 Wie gesagt, ich bin Raucher (mittlerweile am Tag gut 30 Zigaretten). Und das seit gut 10 Jahren. Und mir fällt es unglaublich schwer, mal einen Tag keine Zigarette zu rauchen. Auch ich wurde "angefixt". Aber warum sollte ich so anmaßend sein und die Schuld auf andere abwälzen? Ich hab mich doch dazu verleiten lassen. Ich hab damit selbst angefangen. Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen. Lediglich überredet. Aber ich weiß bestens, was eine Sucht ist und wie sie sich auswirkt (ich hatte auch schon häufiger mit Suchtkranken zu tun). Ich schaffe es auch allein nicht, aufzuhören. Ich brauch dabei die Hilfe von Außen. Aber letztendlich liegt es trotzdem an mir selbst, damit aufzuhören. Das kann mir ja keiner abnehmen. Und das der Punkt, an dem die Eigenverantwortung greift. 

Aber genug aus der Persönlichkeitskiste meinerseits. Das sollte dir jetzt lediglich als Beispiel dafür dienen, um meine Aussage nochmal zu untermauern. Einem Suchtkranken sollte man allerdings sowieso keinen Vorwurf machen. Ich würde niemals zu einem Suchtkranken sagen "Tja, selbst Schuld. Hättest mal besser aufgepasst", weil das schlicht nicht hilfreich ist. Was ich denke oder sage sind ja auch erstmal ohnehin zwei Paar Schuhe. 

Natürlich haben es Leute schwer, die ein "fragwürdiges" soziales Umfeld  aufweisen, selbst sozial nicht sonderlich kompetent sind, gemobbt oder  misshandelt werden, sich dem Rausch eines Mediums oder eines Konsumguts  zu entziehen. Und die, die ein gesundes Umfeld aufweisen und selbst auch  kognitiv, sozial und emotional gesund sind, haben es leichter und  können sich solchen Dingen besser entziehen. So einfach, wie ich es  schilderte, ist es freilich nicht. Aber dennoch hat jeder  Eigenverantwortung. Und wer diese Eigenverantwortung nicht aufweisen kann, dem muss sie nahe gelegt werden. Aber es darf einfach nicht sein, dass andere dafür gerade stehen müssen. Hilfe von außen? Ja. Das tue ich selbst auch gern (ich habe mich nicht umsonst für das soziale Berufsfeld entschieden). Aber niemals würde ich jemandem die Verantwortung abnehmen. Das ist genauso wenig hilfreich, als wenn ich zu einem Suchtkranken sage "Selbst Schuld".


----------



## lolxd999 (11. Februar 2014)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> @lolxd999: Ich kann Deine Ansicht nicht teilen bin auch dagegen selbst in Zeiten von SteamSalen oder sonst was. Ich bin nicht bereit dafür zu zahlen auch wenn das in Deinen Augen vielleicht als "Unsozial" gelten mag und vielleicht nur  ein Euro ist. Aber ich finde wenn dann sollten diese erhöhten Kosten die Firmen wie EA oder Blizzard tragen und das ganze nicht wieder auf unschuldige abwälzen die diese Situation nicht geschaffen haben. Mag zwar hart sein aber ich habe keinen zum Süchtigen gemacht und sehe es nicht im geringsten ein dafür zur kasse gebeten zu werden


 
Darf ja auch jeder seine Meinung haben. Ich habe nur für mich selbst gesprochen, dass ich damit kein Problem hätte.

Wie die Diskussion im Forum z.T. auch auf die Publisher eingeht, find ich auch keine schlechte Idee. Vllt. sollte man bei einer evtl. Steuer 50/50 machen. Hälfte Zocker Hälfte Publisher. Problem dabei dürfte wohl die erheblich größere Lobby der Publisher im Vergleich zu den Gamern sein.


----------



## USA911 (11. Februar 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Darf ja auch jeder seine Meinung haben. Ich habe nur für mich selbst gesprochen, dass ich damit kein Problem hätte.
> 
> Wie die Diskussion im Forum z.T. auch auf die Publisher eingeht, find ich auch keine schlechte Idee. Vllt. sollte man bei einer evtl. Steuer 50/50 machen. Hälfte Zocker Hälfte Publisher. Problem dabei dürfte wohl die erheblich größere Lobby der Publisher im Vergleich zu den Gamern sein.


 
Drücke es dem Verkäufer auf und es landet zu 100% wieder beim Kunden! Siehe Deutsche Bahn und ihre Preiserhöhungen jedes jahr. Es werden doch direkt die kosten auf den kunden abgewälzt, sobald ein Produkt/Dienstleistung genug Stammkunden hat!


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Da musst Du diferenzieren!
> 
> Bei Personen wo eine vorerkrankung, eine falsche verknüpfung im Gehirn gibt, falsche Stoffe hormonell ausgeschütet werden, Erbkrankheit, oder sonstige Vorerkrankungen bekannt sind, trägt nur bedingt/eingeschränkt Verantwortung für seine Computersucht.
> 
> ...


 


Differenzieren? Wer will das machen bzw. liegt er mit dieser Annahme auch richtig? Ich schiebe jemanden mit einer "Krankheit" erst mal gar keine Schuld zu. Ich kenne gesunde Menschen, die durch Stress (Arbeit Kinder usw.) und anderen negativen Lebensumständen erst mit Depressionen und im schlimmsten Fall noch mit in einer Psychose kämpfen mussten. Das sind nicht nur Drogen die solche Sachen zum Ausbruch bringen können. So etwas kannst DU und auch ICH bekommen. Genau so wie ein Burnout Syndrom. Aber ich kenne mich auch nicht besser aus, als Hobbypsychologe kann man ganz schnell mal danebne liegen.


Eins kann ich aber mit großer Sicherheit sagen. Wir haben >30% Süchtige unter den Spielern in der Computerspielbranche und ich wage mich weiter aus dem Fenster zulegen und sage es tendiert auch eher höher Richtung 50% aller Spieler. Wie kann ich so etwas sagen?

Der vermehrte Anstieg, vor allem der Erfolg von sogenannten free to play (pay 2 win) Spielen zeigt doch eindeutig wie gut die Hersteller mittlerweile das Belohnungs- und Verstärkungssytem im Hirn der Spieler im Griff haben. Da geht es nicht um Spielespaß im Gehirn, sondern ein perfider Plan der nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat tritt in Kraft. Kaufe, kaufe, kaufe und irgendwann realisiert das Gehirn kein Spiel mehr, Das Spiel findet im Kopf des Gamers statt, am Joystick sitzt der Hersteller und verlangt gehorsam... es gibt dort eine Doku drüber (ich suche sie raus), wo Experten das Suchtverhalten eines Spielers analysieren, verändern und zu eigenen Zwecken mißbrauchen. In dem Bericht hat es mit den "Trophäensystem" angefangen.


Ich kenne viele Spieler, die in Müllspielen wie z.B. Wolfteam (pay2win) 1000-2000 Euro ausgaben. Die hat man so zahlreich und gut versorgt, da kann ich die Hersteller mit ihrer Umrüstung auf das free 2 Play Modell verstehen. Ich mein, wenn es so ein Müllspiel immer noch gibt und Spieler immer noch Unsummen zahlen, ist dieses Selbstläufer Modell so gut wie Wartungsfrei und Krisensicher. Billig in der Herstellung, vom Gewinn vermutlich unvergleichbar. Die Gewinnrate ist mit Sicherheit an das Gehirn des Spielers gekoppelt. Man muss halt nur richtig das Suchtverhalten des Spielers mißbrauchen, dann kommt der Gewinn von alleine. Oder glaubst du die ganzen PR Lügen wären alles nur Zufall? Die Manipulation hat doch ganz gut funktioniert, die Hersteller haben alles durchbekommen (account, DRM, always-on, pay2win, premium, DLCs). Leute erinnert ihr euch noch warum und wie sie damit durchgekommen sind? Anscheind weil die Hälfte aller Gamer es mit sich machen lässt und das obwohl viele doch eigentlich dagegen sind. Die wurden schon weichgekocht wie eine Kartoffel, nur noch darauf wartend bis der Hertsteller sie fallen lässt bzw. das Unbrauchbare und Überlüssige davon.


Und ich soll jetzt sagen 50% der Spieler sind selber Schuld? Das sage ich dann wie vielen Spielern (Zahl X) aus diesem Forum ins Gesicht? Neee, das sollen die betroffenen selber merken, falls so etwas noch für jeden rechtzeitig möglich ist. Früher oder später wird die drückende Last auch für die Personen zu groß, es sei den die Hersteller übertreiben nicht und halten betroffene an der kurzen Leine. Aber die Gier wird ja bekantlich nicht weniger. Nur kriegen die meisten selbst davon nichts mit, die finden es gar nicht gut wenn man IHRE Lieblingsspiele und ihre Lieblingshersteller beschimpft. Da wird der Hersteller in Schutz genommen, ich verstehe auch warum. Ein Teil meiner Diskussion erklärt eigentlich alle Fragen, so ziemlich auf alles...


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin Raucher (mittlerweile am Tag gut 30 Zigaretten). Und das seit gut 10 Jahren. Und mir fällt es unglaublich schwer, mal einen Tag keine Zigarette zu rauchen. Auch ich wurde "angefixt". Aber warum sollte ich so anmaßend sein und die Schuld auf andere abwälzen? Ich hab mich doch dazu verleiten lassen. Ich hab damit selbst angefangen. Niemand hat mich dazu gezwungen. Lediglich überredet. Aber ich weiß bestens, was eine Sucht ist und wie sie sich auswirkt (ich hatte auch schon häufiger mit Suchtkranken zu tun). Ich schaffe es auch allein nicht, aufzuhören. Ich brauch dabei die Hilfe von Außen. Aber letztendlich liegt es trotzdem an mir selbst, damit aufzuhören. Das kann mir ja keiner abnehmen. Und das der Punkt, an dem die Eigenverantwortung greift.
> 
> Aber genug aus der Persönlichkeitskiste meinerseits. Das sollte dir jetzt lediglich als Beispiel dafür dienen, um meine Aussage nochmal zu untermauern. Einem Suchtkranken sollte man allerdings sowieso keinen Vorwurf machen. Ich würde niemals zu einem Suchtkranken sagen "Tja, selbst Schuld. Hättest mal besser aufgepasst", weil das schlicht nicht hilfreich ist. Was ich denke oder sage sind ja auch erstmal ohnehin zwei Paar Schuhe.
> 
> Natürlich haben es Leute schwer, die ein "fragwürdiges" soziales Umfeld  aufweisen, selbst sozial nicht sonderlich kompetent sind, gemobbt oder  misshandelt werden, sich dem Rausch eines Mediums oder eines Konsumguts  zu entziehen. Und die, die ein gesundes Umfeld aufweisen und selbst auch  kognitiv, sozial und emotional gesund sind, haben es leichter und  können sich solchen Dingen besser entziehen. So einfach, wie ich es  schilderte, ist es freilich nicht. Aber dennoch hat jeder  Eigenverantwortung. Und wer diese Eigenverantwortung nicht aufweisen kann, dem muss sie nahe gelegt werden. Aber es darf einfach nicht sein, dass andere dafür gerade stehen müssen. Hilfe von außen? Ja. Das tue ich selbst auch gern (ich habe mich nicht umsonst für das soziale Berufsfeld entschieden). Aber niemals würde ich jemandem die Verantwortung abnehmen. Das ist genauso wenig hilfreich, als wenn ich zu einem Suchtkranken sage "Selbst Schuld".


 
Ich habe eigentlich keine Fragen mehr, den Beitrag den ich an USA911 geschickt habe hat bei mir fast alle Diskussionspunkte wie ich finde enthalten. Wieso, weshalb, warum werde ich nicht mehr Fragen. Wenn ich nämlich z.B. auf einen "kranken" in einer Diskussion treffe, weiß ich das wir uns nicht verstehen können. zumindest nicht wenn ich von seinem/ihrem Lieblingsspiel Kritik äussern will. Und warum sollen sich die User wegen mir verteidigen müssen, da komme ich mir als Angreifer vor. Ein Angreifer, der ihre Meinung und im schlimmsten Fall noch ihre Gefühle penetrieren will *kopfschüttel* wenn dann die Wut bei jemandem zum Vorschein kommt, dann hätte ich das vorher wissen müssen. Ich kann auch nur mit klarem Blick meine Gefühle kontrollieren, die andere Person unter Umständen nicht. Dann habe ich die Pflicht bzw. werde ich eine Eskalation zu verhindern wissen. Andernfalls wäre ich auch ein "Kranker"


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nun, worauf die hinaus willst. Kurz und bündig: Manipulation. Aber genau da sollte auch die von mir angesprochene Eigenverantwortung/Selbstständigkeit greifen. Und die muss man einem dann nunmal auch nahe bringen. Ohne Kunde kein solches Angebot und ohne Angebot kein solcher Kunde. Ich denke, man sollte an beiden Enden des Problems beginnen. Aber das kann man nicht durch 'Steuern' oder anderes tun. Weder für Entwickler, noch für den Kunden. Eher würde ich mich für ein gesetzliches Verbot von Free2Play-Games aussprechen. Zumindest solche, die bewusst darauf ausgelegt sind, dass der Kunde Geld bezahlt, um einen Vorteil zu haben. ^^ Was aber letztendlich auch nur die letzte Lösung in der Not sein sollte. 

Aber zu allererst gehört das Problem in Form von Erziehung vorgebeugt, damit man erst gar nicht in so eine Lage kommt und 'geschützt' ist.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nun, worauf die hinaus willst. Kurz und bündig: Manipulation. Aber genau da sollte auch die von mir angesprochene Eigenverantwortung/Selbstständigkeit greifen. Und die muss man einem dann nunmal auch nahe bringen. Ohne Kunde kein solches Angebot und ohne Angebot kein solcher Kunde. Ich denke, man sollte an beiden Enden des Problems beginnen. Aber das kann man nicht durch 'Steuern' oder anderes tun. Weder für Entwickler, noch für den Kunden. Eher würde ich mich für ein gesetzliches Verbot von Free2Play-Games aussprechen. Zumindest solche, die bewusst darauf ausgelegt sind, dass der Kunde Geld bezahlt, um einen Vorteil zu haben. ^^ Was aber letztendlich auch nur die letzte Lösung in der Not sein sollte.
> 
> Aber zu allererst gehört das Problem in Form von Erziehung vorgebeugt, damit man erst gar nicht in so eine Lage kommt und 'geschützt' ist.


 
Die Eigenverantwortung/Selbstständigkeit KANN nur greifen wenn du nicht verblendet bist... kannst du ganz einfach testen.

Suche dir einen extremen Fanboy und sag etwas gegen sein Spiel/Hersteller usw. das Spiel kann so viele negative Kritikpunkte haben, auf die du auch eingehst. Nur wird dir deiin Gegenüber ganz anderer Meinung sein und ich garantiere dir, wenn du es auf die Spitze treibst mit der Kritik, dann wirst du als Feindbild kategorisiert.

Man kann sagen, ok sind die wohl alle selber Schuld. Nur merken sie es nicht und wollen es auch nicht wahrhaben. Erst wenn die Fragen gestellt werden weil man manches nicht verstehen kann und moralische Werte wichtig sind, dann fängt man meiner Meinung nach das überlegen an. Ich kenne die Spiele ja auch noch anders, ich weiß nicht ob ein "neuer Spieler" das realisieren kann. Er kommt gerade richtig um dem Hersteller verbindlich zu dienen. 

Bei mir ist es die Vorstellung und der anschließende Beweis gewesen, wie viel Wert ich den herstellern bin. Die ganzen offensichtlichen Lügen und geplante Präzison beim Vorgehen der nächsten Schritte, hat mich einiges in Frage stellen lassen. Bei der Schamlosigkeit und der absoluten Siegessicherheit geben sich manche Hersteller kaum noch Mühe etwas zu verschleiern. Der normale Gamer akzeptiert die Ohrfeige mittlerweile ohne zu meckern und man weiß schon fast genau: Wenn man auf die rechte Wange schlägt merken es die meisten nicht, so kann man auch die linke schlagen. Nur wird es nicht bei den Wangen bleiben, der Mensch ist wie ein Tier. Er geht so weit wie er kann und das schlimmste für mich ist. Man will nur mein BESTES und zwar mein GELD. Alles andere interesssiert nicht solange 2 Wangen da sind wo man draufschlagen kann. Das sind böse Eigenschaften, das Gegentiel von den Guten

Ich habe den Teil aus der Bibel schon mal gepostet und da ich an Jesus glaube und moralische Werte habe die mir wichtig sind, glaube ich diese Thematik auch nur deshalb vertstehen zu können. Ich bin kein Heiliger, aber werde mich niemals wie ein Sklave erniedrigen lassen. Vorher sterbe ich oder Kämpfe, auf die Knie ist auch Jesus nicht gegangen. Ich habe auf manche Spiele aufgrund dieses Vorgangs schon eine Art Abstoßung die ich spüre. Selbst wenn die Games der Knaller wären, ist mir meine Einstellung wichtiger. Alles können die mir nehmen, nur nicht den Glauben.



_Offenbarung 13:16
 Und es bringt alle dahin, die Kleinen und die Großen, und die Reichen und die Armen, und die Freien und die Knechte, daß sie ein Malzeichen annehmen an ihre rechte Hand oder an ihre Stirn;
 und daß niemand kaufen oder verkaufen kann, als nur der, welcher das Malzeichen hat, den Namen des Tieres oder die Zahl seines Namens. Hier ist die Weisheit. Wer Verständnis hat, berechne die Zahl des Tieres, denn es ist eines Menschen Zahl; und seine Zahl ist 666_


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn das so weiter gibt es für mich 2 Lösungen:

A: Ich werde mich von sämtlichen Spieleplattformen fernhalten und nur noch Bekannte/Alte spiele zocken. Das erspart mir die falschen Informationen die mich vergiften. So wie es aussieht, werden zukunftige Spiele äääähhm ich meine Preismodelle den Takt angeben. Das gibt einen Konflikt mit meiner Spielepolitik weil ich nicht in die Zielgruppe passe. Anders, die Zielgruppe wird auch nicht zu mir passen.

B: Ich werde die Sache weiter beobachten und dank meiner Ansicht werde ich mit einem unangenehmen Aufenthalt rechnen müssen. Ein Feindbild in den Augen der Gamer, ein Feindbild in den Augen der Industrie. Und am Ende als Hater und Basher dargestellt, auf so etwas kann ich verzichten. Ich werde aber nicht so schnell aufgeben diesbezüglich  ich will schließlich sehen ob und wann die nächste Stufe der "Beschneidung der Spieler" stattfindet.


PS: Hat noch jemand zufällig ein SNES für mich armen Jungen *lol*


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Die Eigenverantwortung/Selbstständigkeit KANN nur greifen wenn du nicht verblendet bist... kannst du ganz einfach testen.
> 
> Suche dir einen extremen Fanboy und sag etwas gegen sein Spiel/Hersteller usw. das Spiel kann so viele negative Kritikpunkte haben, auf die du auch eingehst. Nur wird dir deiin Gegenüber ganz anderer Meinung sein und ich garantiere dir, wenn du es auf die Spitze treibst mit der Kritik, dann wirst du als Feindbild kategorisiert.
> 
> Man kann sagen, ok sind die wohl alle selber Schuld. Nur merken sie es nicht und wollen es auch nicht wahrhaben. Erst wenn die Fragen gestellt werden weil man manches nicht verstehen kann und moralische Werte wichtig sind, dann fängt man meiner Meinung nach das überlegen an. Ich kenne die Spiele ja auch noch anders, ich weiß nicht ob ein "neuer Spieler" das realisieren kann. Er kommt gerade richtig um dem Hersteller verbindlich zu dienen.


Ein "extremer Fanboy" muss aber nicht zwangsläufig süchtig sein oder sich ständig irgendwelche Ingamegüter kaufen. Das eine schließt das andere sicher nicht unbedingt aus, ist aber auch gleichzeitig keine Voraussetzung. 



Datamind schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es die Vorstellung und der anschließende Beweis gewesen, wie viel Wert ich den herstellern bin. Die ganzen offensichtlichen Lügen und geplante Präzison beim Vorgehen der nächsten Schritte, hat mich einiges in Frage stellen lassen. Bei der Schamlosigkeit und der absoluten Siegessicherheit geben sich manche Hersteller kaum noch Mühe etwas zu verschleiern. Der normale Gamer akzeptiert die Ohrfeige mittlerweile ohne zu meckern und man weiß schon fast genau: Wenn man auf die rechte Wange schlägt merken es die meisten nicht, so kann man auch die linke schlagen. Nur wird es nicht bei den Wangen bleiben, der Mensch ist wie ein Tier. Er geht so weit wie er kann und das schlimmste für mich ist. Man will nur mein BESTES und zwar mein GELD. Alles andere interesssiert nicht solange 2 Wangen da sind wo man draufschlagen kann. Das sind böse Eigenschaften, das Gegentiel von den Guten
> 
> Ich habe den Teil aus der Bibel schon mal gepostet und da ich an Jesus glaube und moralische Werte habe die mir wichtig sind, glaube ich diese Thematik auch nur deshalb vertstehen zu können. Ich bin kein Heiliger, aber werde mich niemals wie ein Sklave erniedrigen lassen. Vorher sterbe ich oder Kämpfe, auf die Knie ist auch Jesus nicht gegangen. Ich habe auf manche Spiele aufgrund dieses Vorgangs schon eine Art Abstoßung die ich spüre. Selbst wenn die Games der Knaller wären, ist mir meine Einstellung wichtiger. Alles können die mir nehmen, nur nicht den Glauben.


Dein letzter Absatz klingt mir persönlich zwar jetzt sehr pathetisch, aber du bist doch eigentlich gerade der beste Beweis dafür, dass ich Recht habe. Auch wenn man deine Person sicher nicht auf alle anderen reflektieren kann und du schreibst, als würdest du erstmal jedem diese Fähigkeit, sein Hirn einzuschalten, absprechen. Zumindest liest es sich bisweilen so. 
Natürlich sind PR-Maschen, Reklamen usw. genau dazu da, um den Kunden zu manipulieren. Zu nichts anderem sind sie nunmal da. Deshalb ist es doch so wichtig, dass sich jeder Mensch selbstständiges Denken und Handeln aneignet/beibehält und nicht, dass man dem Menschen diese Verantwortung einfach abnimmt. Grundsätzlich hat jeder die Möglichkeit dazu. Und jeder kann und soll das Hirn einschalten. Wer einen Sündenbock sucht, der soll erstmal bei sich anfangen. Aber bei vielen (den meisten?) steht da der eigene Stolz (und vlt. auch Dummheit) im Weg. Ich heiße nicht gut, was viele Spielefirmen treiben, aber ich werde sie auch nicht als Sündenbock hin stellen. Denn der einzige Sündenbock ist zu allererst der Kunde darselbst. Denn ohne ihn gäbe es keine Maßnahmen, wie DRM, DLCs, Mikrotransaktionen usw. usw. Du hast es ja bereits korrekt geschrieben. 

Soviel zur Grundsätzlichkeit. Ich bin mir aber durchaus darüber im Klaren, dass es auch schwache Menschen gibt, die sich leicht manipulieren lassen und ich bin mir auch im Klaren darüber, dass die Firmen dies ausnutzen. Willkommen im Kapitalismus. Und genau deshalb ist es wichtig, insbesondere diesen Menschen die Verantwortung für sich selbst nahe zulegen und sie ihnen beizubringen. Und es ist wichtig, bei dem Menschen selbst zu beginnen. Egal ob es die eigene Person ist oder eine andere, die nicht so diszipliniert und willensstark ist. Nur dann kann man der Sucht und dem finanziellen Ruin einen Riegel vorschieben. Und nicht, indem man die Firmen als Sündenbock hinstellt und mit dem Finger auf sie zeigt. Denn genau das tun leider zu viele.



Datamind schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter gibt es für mich 2 Lösungen:
> 
> A:  Ich werde mich von sämtlichen Spieleplattformen fernhalten und nur noch  Bekannte/Alte spiele zocken. Das erspart mir die falschen Informationen  die mich vergiften. So wie es aussieht, werden zukunftige Spiele  äääähhm ich meine Preismodelle den Takt angeben. Das gibt einen Konflikt  mit meiner Spielepolitik weil ich nicht in die Zielgruppe passe.  Anders, die Zielgruppe wird auch nicht zu mir passen.
> 
> ...


 Naja, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Aber ich hätte noch eine N64 hier rum liegen.  

Ich für meinen Teil würde dich allerdings nie als Feindbild bezeichnen. ^^ Du bist ein intelligenter Mensch, der seine moralischen Werte pflegt. Nichts weiter. Das respektiere ich eher, auch wenn wir nicht einer Meinung sind.

Aber ja, Preismodelle werden wohl zumindest in naher Zukunft erstmal den Takt angeben.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein "extremer Fanboy" muss aber nicht zwangsläufig süchtig sein oder sich ständig irgendwelche Ingamegüter kaufen. Das eine schließt das andere sicher nicht unbedingt aus, ist aber auch gleichzeitig keine Voraussetzung.
> 
> Dein letzter Absatz klingt mir persönlich zwar jetzt sehr pathetisch, aber du bist doch eigentlich gerade der beste Beweis dafür, dass ich Recht habe. Auch wenn man deine Person sicher nicht auf alle anderen reflektieren kann und du schreibst, als würdest du erstmal jedem diese Fähigkeit, sein Hirn einzuschalten, absprechen. Zumindest liest es sich bisweilen so.
> Natürlich sind PR-Maschen, Reklamen usw. genau dazu da, um den Kunden zu manipulieren. Zu nichts anderem sind sie nunmal da. Deshalb ist es doch so wichtig, dass sich jeder Mensch selbstständiges Denken und Handeln aneignet/beibehält und nicht, dass man dem Menschen diese Verantwortung einfach abnimmt. Grundsätzlich hat jeder die Möglichkeit dazu. Und jeder kann und soll das Hirn einschalten. Wer einen Sündenbock sucht, der soll erstmal bei sich anfangen. Aber bei vielen (den meisten?) steht da der eigene Stolz (und vlt. auch Dummheit) im Weg. Ich heiße nicht gut, was viele Spielefirmen treiben, aber ich werde sie auch nicht als Sündenbock hin stellen. Denn der einzige Sündenbock ist zu allererst der Kunde darselbst. Denn ohne ihn gäbe es keine Maßnahmen, wie DRM, DLCs, Mikrotransaktionen usw. usw. Du hast es ja bereits korrekt geschrieben.
> ...


 
Den Spielern sind aber auch sämtliche negative Punkte egal. Selbst wenn der Hersteller ihnen aufs Mauspad kacken würden, dann ist es alles nicht so schlimm. Virtuell gesehen ist das natürlich schon gang und gebe, es gibt ja auch Leute die riechen es nicht wenn die ganze Wohnung schon stinkt.

Oder sie wollen es einfach nicht riechen. Will ich ihnen nicht verübeln, es geht um ihr Hobby. Ich kenne viele Spieler die nichts anderes haben und sich daran festhalten. Ich war mal genau so und habe auch die Firmen gut gefunden. Allerdings war die Zeit eine andere, ich weiß nicht wie ich mit 15 Jahren in der heutigen Zeit reagieren würde. Ich wäre sicherlich auch schon komplett integriert in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft und Facebook mein bester Freund.

 Das Hobby Lieben einige, ich will denen das nicht kaputt machen. Ich würde es aber bei den Konflikten schon machen, auch wenn ich den Spielern teilweise etwas Gutes will. Die Hersteller interessieren sich nicht für die Gefühle das "Hobby" würdevoll und ehrlich zu gestalten um den Spielern Hoffnung, Sicherheit und Geborgenheit zu geben. Neiiin, die nutzen knallhart diese Schwäche aus um den Spielern IHR perfides Spiel näher zu bringen. Also wem das nichts ausmacht, der hat wirklich einige Probleme weniger. Aber selbst mir macht so etwas aus, auch wenn ich mir das nur angucke... das tut beim Hinschaun weh. So etwas würde ich mir auf Dauer nicht ansehen wollen, was denkt ihr wie meine Diskussion hier aussehen wird? Gibt es für mich dann bei der Infoflut noch etwas "positives" zu entdecken? Wohl kaum, liegt an meiner Grundeinstellung. So wie es aussieht bin ich die falsche Zielgruppe und ich bin traurig/glücklich das es so ist. Eine Wertvorstellung habe ich noch, in dieser Branche wird diese Wertvorstellung verzerrt und am Ende hab ich nen Haufen anstatt Gold in der Hand, weil ich den Mist schon glänzen sah...

 Und wenn z.B. das Spiel FREE (sollte von Freiheit kommen könnte man denken, die Industrie macht einen Knast aus frei) ist juckt einen das doch gar nicht. Es gibt sicherlich noch viele Spieler mit moralischen Defiziten. Denen ist aber dann auch egal wenn gelogen wird, zumindest sind sie damit einverstanden für Spiele die moralischen Werte bei Seite zu legen. Manch einer fühlt sich Pudelwohl in den Armen der Mächtigen, man beißt ja auch nicht in die Hand die einen füttert/befriedigt.

Also ich habe mein Hirn schon viel zu viel eingeschaltet. Ich hätte gar nicht so lange um den heißen Brei reden sollen. Ist doch ehhh für die Katz, sollen sich ruhig einige drüber lustig machen. Die Hersteller machen sich über euch lustig...

*Ich gehe jetzt offline, was interessiert euch auch mein Geschwätz. Kann schon verstehen, das will man nicht hören... viel Spaß @ all*

n8


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, was du uns/mir/what ever mitteilen willst. Und keine Frage, ich lese es mir durch, nehme es hin und denke drüber nach. Aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es nunmal so ist, wie ich sagte. Wiederholen brauche ich mich ja dabei nicht. ^^ Schiebt man den Firmen per Gesetz einen Riegel vor, wird es etwas anderes geben. Oder eben nur nicht hier zulande. 

Schiebt man den Firmen aber einen Riegel vor, indem man sich von vornherein beherrscht und lernt, sich zu beherrschen, dann ändert sich auch was zum positiven. Sowohl für den Verbraucher, als auch für die Allgemeinheit. Und damit wären auch die weniger in Gefahr, die schwächer sind und eher einer Sucht erliegen, als andere. Im Idealfall. Es fängt beim Kunden an und endet auch dort.


----------



## Datamind (11. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mein PC Games Konto jetzt löschen.

Dann gibt es einen weniger der sich Gedanken macht und alle anderen können ohne belästigt zu werden ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Und ich kann die wertvolle Zeit in andere Dinge spenden als euch mit meinem Geschwätz von Veränderung und so einem Müll aufzuhalten.

Vergeudete Zeit bzw. habe ich mir eingebildet ich könnte was verändern. Ich habe es wenigstens versucht, aber keinen Erfolg in diesem Haufen gehabt. Meine Worte wahren ehrlich gemeint, und wenn ich euch um eins BITTE. Dann haltet mich mit den ehrlichen Worten in Erinnerung...

Spätestens wenn eure Freunde aus der Branche euch das nächste mal zeigen wie gerne sie euch doch haben...

Viel Spaß
Andreas


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Februar 2014)

Aha. Na dann, viel Spaß im weiteren Leben. ^^


----------

